# Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010



## sunny (23. April 2010)

Sodelle, im Oktober wollen wir uns mal 2 Tage mit der Julia http://www.reederei-haefner.de/ vergnügen . Es stehen die WE'n 09./10.10. und 16./17.10 zur Auswahl. Bitte Wunschtermin mit angeben

Die Tour soll mit 10 Personen stattfinden.

Dabei sein wollen:

1. sunny 
2. knutemann
3. angelnrolfman 
4. Reppi
5. Markus 
6. Nemles


----------



## Coasthunter (23. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hau Torte und seinen Bruder mal vorsichtshalber mit auf die Liste. Dann gibts auch wieder lecker Nudelsalat und Pokale.#6


----------



## Reppi (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

piep........|rolleyes


----------



## pitus02 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Sodelle, im Oktober wollen wir uns mal 2 Tage mit der Julia vergnügen . Es stehen die WE'n 09./10.10. und 16./17.10 zur Auswahl. Bitte Wunschtermin mit angeben
> 
> Die Tour soll mit 10 Personen stattfinden.
> 
> ...



Ihr Habt Johnny vergessen !!!!! ER WILL UNBEDINGT WIEDER :v:v:v


----------



## Buschangler (25. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Jungs!
Ich muss Euch leider entäuschen.
Wir werden wohl nicht dabei sein können.:c
Da ich im September in Norge bin, kann ich ich im Oktober nicht gleich wieder 350 Euronen locker machen.
So gerne ich auch dabei wäre.
Mit Wiederwillen lasse ich zwei andere an dieser Tour Spaß haben!:c:c#q


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Mönsche Torte,

dabei hatten wir so'n Spass und das mit den Pokalen hast du so geil gemacht!!!!#6#6
Na ja, aber vorher nach Norge entschädigt ja doch so'n bisschen....



Aber wie ich sehe, fehlt ja Johnny noch und Reppi hat auch "angepiept"..............


----------



## Coasthunter (25. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Da ich im September in Norge bin, kann ich ich im Oktober nicht gleich wieder 350 Euronen locker machen.




Ach schade......:c Aber verständlich. Deswegen fahre ich im Juli nach Norge.....

Haben wir jetzt eigentlich schon ein genaues Datum? Muß ja schon für Freitag und Montag jeweils einen Tag Urlaub einreichen.


----------



## Buschangler (25. April 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Allerdings gehe ich mal ganz stark davon aus, das wir die Tour im April 2011 wiederholen, oder???
Dann bin ich mit meinem Bruder auf jeden Fall wieder dabei und hoffentlich auch gesetzt!!!
Ich kümmer mich dann auch wieder um die Pokale,wenns recht ist,gell??


----------



## pitus02 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

:cMoin Leute, die Personalausfälle häufen sich.:c

Pöppi, Johny und ich müssen leider absagen unsere Firma hat unsere Zeit leider anders eingeplant #q#q


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Mönsche, 
gerade das glorreiche "Friesen-Team".........das ist ja echt schade Männers......
Na ja, wird ja nicht die letzte Rügen-Tour, schätze ich..........#6#6


----------



## sunny (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So Jungs, hier bin ich wieder. Mal sehen, wie lange es diesmal hinhaut |uhoh:. Der olle Server bringt mich um.

Was ist denn hier los, Absager, dat geht ja wohl garnicht. Das ja man schade, aber ist nun mal nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Buschangler (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moinsen Jungs!!!
Wollte Euch da mal was fragen!
Hat irgendjemand Interesse an einem nagelneuen Floatinganzug?
Mein alter Herr hat sich nen neuen gekauft, und der passt leider nicht. Nun will er ihn wieder los werden.
Ich dachte, bevor ich ihn bei Ebay verticke, frag ich lieber mal meine liebsten Kollegen!!!:q:q:q:q:q|muahah:


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ist dein Daddy auch so'n tapezierter Knochen bzw. so'ne vollgefressene Fahrradspeiche wie du |supergri. Dann wird das eng .

Also ich brauche keinen. Es gibt hier im Board doch so'ne Rubrik "Kleinanzeigen", da würde ich den mal anbieten, bevor ich bei 123 das Ding reinstelle.


----------



## Buschangler (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Mein Alter ist son kleiner Abgebrochener!!
Er hat sich den in Gr.S gekauft und gehofft das er passt.
Der Anzug fällt sehr groß aus. Ich bin 1,80 und er passt mir wie aufgemalt. Ist ein echt schöner Anzug, aber ich bin ja schon voll ausgerüstet


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Moin Torte,

na ja Grösse S, da fällt mir nur unser Knute ein  (Ich bräuchte so 3 XL....., kann also nix machen....#c

Werde mich aber mal umhören, vieleicht braucht ja jemand so ein "kleines" Ding!#h


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hhhhm, ich glaube, selbst Knute passt nicht in Größe S. Das was ihm an Höhe fehlt, macht er anderweitig wieder fett :q


----------



## knutemann (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Schnickschnackschnabbeldiebapp|uhoh: Das mein etwas mehr durchtrainierter Körper schon einen etwas anders geschnittenen Floater braucht, muss ich ja nicht extra erwähnen:q desdawegen nenne ich einen speziellen Spezialfloater mein Eigen und komme damit bestens klar#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Jau, 

Knute hast Recht..........Spezialisten brauchen auch "Spezial-Floater" #6


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Habt beiden etwa den gleichen Schneider :q?


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Habt beiden etwa den gleichen Schneider :q?


 
Nee Nee, Sunny,

man muss diese "geballten" Ladungen (Mischungen aus Hop-Sing, Bruce Lee und Arnold Schwarzenegger) erstmal in diesen Spezial - Floatern unterbringen......... |bigeyes #6


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@all
Welchen Termin bevorzugt ihr denn? 


Wenn wir bis zum 17.05. keine 10 Leuts zusammen haben, reserviere ich nur für die bis dahin angemeldeten. Coasthunter kannst du bitte mal aal-matti anfunken, wenn du seine Telefonnummer haben solltest?


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hi Sunny,

mir ist wirklich egal welchen Termin wir nehmen....ich kann beides einrichten. Schliesse mich der Mehrheit an!


----------



## Reppi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



> Welchen Termin bevorzugt ihr denn



Jacke wie Büxxxx...

Neee, den mit ner 2-3 aus SW


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Reppi schrieb:


> Jacke wie Büxxxx...
> 
> Neee, den mit ner 2-3 aus SW




Der Termin würde mir auch am besten passen.:vik:


----------



## knutemann (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Mir auch völlig Latte Hauptsache wieder auf dem Kutter:k


----------



## Reppi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sind wir uns ja einig; soll er sich mal anstrengen..#6


----------



## sunny (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

:q:q
Gut, werde dann Mitte Mai mal in meiner Kaffeetasse nachluschern, an welchem WE ne 2-3 aus SW ansteht und entsprechend buchen.

Grundsätzlich wird es so sein, dass wir uns Samstagmorgen spätestens um 06.00 Uhr auf der Julia treffen, 2x übernachten und Montagmorgen nach dem Frühstück wieder nach Hause düsen. Wer bereits Sonntagabend wieder abreisen möchte, bitte melden, damit ich die Zimmer entsprechend buchen kann.

Wenn ich reserviert habe, ist der halbe Kutterpreis (70,00 € bei Personenbuchung, 85,00 € bei 10-Personen-Vollcharter) sofort fällig, die andere Hälfte 4 Wochen vor der Tour. Wenn jemand kurzfristig ausfällt und ich den Platz nicht mehr zurückgeben kann bzw. kein Ersatz gefunden wird, gibt es kein Geld zurück #d bzw. ist die Restsumme trotzdem fällig.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Saubere Sache Sunny.......so mok wi dat#6


----------



## Reppi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@Sunny
Hatte gestern doppelt Post ?
Ist aber nichts für mich, da das (leider) schon alles abgeklärt ist ! Trotzdem thanks !


----------



## knutemann (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sauber Sunny#6
und denk bitte daran, die Zimmer *nicht* wieder an der ICE Hauptstrecke|uhoh:


----------



## sunny (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@Reppi
Versuch war es wert.


@knutemann
Die Unterkunft nehmen wir auf keinen Fall mehr. Ich gucke mir (Dank marv3108 |supergri) da vorher was anderes an und wenn mir das gefällt, werde ich gleich vor Ort buchen.


----------



## aal-matti (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hallo Männers,

leider muß ich Euch mitteilen, das ich im Oktober nicht fahren kann. Es sind Ferien in Hamburg. Ich denke das ich mit meiner Familie unterwegs bin.


----------



## sunny (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Na toll, nur Ab *saken* hier :c .


----------



## sunny (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Männers geht noch mal in euch. Nächste Woche will ich den Kutter klar machen. Entweder Vollcharter oder nur die Anzahl der Plätze für die Hartgesottenen :q.


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Mahlzeit Sunny,

muss mal eben nachfragen, was kostet die Vollcharter nochmal? |kopfkrat
Vieleicht erstmal Vollcharter buchen und sich dann noch um einige Mitfahrer kümmern?? :g
Werde nochmal einige Kollegen hier in der Firma anfunken......

(War nur ein Vorschlag, tut mir jetzt bitte nicht weh.....|bigeyes)

Oder wir machen es wie du vorgeschlagen hast, buchen nur für die "Zugesagten" und treffen uns den Samstagmorgen am Boot.......Dann besetzen wir den Bug vorne und gut........


----------



## sunny (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@angelnrolfman
Vom Prinzip her, bin ich da völlig bei dir. Erstmal Vollcharter und dann die Leute zusammenkratzen, wobei ich für max. 10 Leuts plädiere. Zum einem fand ich das platzmäßig so gemütlich, zum anderen können sich dann die :v nen büschen von den Anglern fernhalten . Oder was meint ihr? 


Aber:
Vollcharter kostet pro Tag 850,00 kleine Mäuse. Da wir den Kutter 2 Tage chartern wollen, entspricht die Summe auch der Anzahlung. Soll heißen, wenn ich den Kutter charter, fallen sofort 850,00 € an, die dann erstmal von uns bisher 6 angemeldeten aufzubringen wären. Und das möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden.


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sunny,

Bin auch für max. 10 Männers, das is OK.......
(so'n bisschen Platz zum :vbraucht man ja schon....... 

ich plädiere auch zur Vollcharter:m

(....die Kosten "verteilen" sich ja noch so'n bisschen.....also ca. 140,-Euronen gleich und Restzahlung vor Ort.)


----------



## sunny (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Bekommst du das mit deinen Kollegen bis nächste Woche hin? Dann hat sich unser "Problem" vielleicht schon erledigt. Die Burschen müssen natürlich auch zu ihrem Wort stehen, nech  .


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@sunny,

jau, krieg ich hin........


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@sunny,

mein Kollege Marco möchte mit..........#6 (er ist echt umgänglich und angelverückt! Passt also!!)
Verbindliche Zusage bekomme ich am nächsten Montag!!|bla:

So, weiter die Kollegen nerven!!


----------



## sunny (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sauber, ich schreib ihn erst mal auf die Liste, um seinen Platz zu sichern |supergri.


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@sunny.....#6

(hör mich weiter uim...........)


----------



## sunny (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Männers, gebt mal Laut, was ihr ggf. wollt.

Vollcharter trotz keiner 10 Männikens und dann weitersuchen oder nur die entsprechenden Plätze reservieren?

Rolf, Markus und ich sind für Vollcharter und weitersuchen. Es steht also 

*3:0*​


----------



## knutemann (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

4:0#6


----------



## sunny (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So will ich das sehen. Nicht das da "zufällig" noch Weibsvolk auf'n Kutter kommt .


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> So will ich das sehen. Nicht das da "zufällig" noch Weibsfolg auf'n Kutter kommt .


 
Oh Oh........ich sach nur: "Frau an Bord, Glück geht fort"

(Andererseits bekommt dann der Begriff "Rutenhalter" 'ne ganz andere Bedeutung!! )


----------



## sunny (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Roooolf, ich bin entsetzt .


----------



## sunny (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hhhm, je länger über das Weibsvolk auf'n Kutter nachdenke. Zwischendurch mal ne Munddusche durchführen, soll ja den Blick schärfen .

Ach ja, Voraussetzung für die Vollcharter ist, laut dem Käpt'n, dass ich meinen Platz vom letzten mal wieder nehmen muss  |supergri. 

So Mist .


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Hhhm, je länger über das Weibsvolk auf'n Kutter nachdenke. Zwischendurch mal ne Munddusche durchführen, soll ja den Blick schärfen .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Tja, da steckt man nicht drin...........(leider )


du musst deinen Platz wieder nehmen??!!.........OK, ich will meinen alten Platz bitte nicht!!!!!|bigeyes|uhoh:


----------



## knutemann (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Och, nehm den mal ruhig wieder#6 ich hatte soooo viel Platz


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



knutemann schrieb:


> Och, nehm den mal ruhig wieder#6 ich hatte soooo viel Platz


 
|supergri|supergri|supergri..............diesmal werd ich mich drauf konzentrieren die Maurerkübel voll zu kriegen!!! (mit Fisch natürlich!!)


----------



## sunny (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Im Oktober kann schon wieder nen leichtes Lüftchen wehen |supergri.


----------



## sunny (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Vollcharter trotz keiner 10 Männikens und dann weitersuchen oder nur die entsprechenden Plätze reservieren?
> 
> Rolf, Markus und ich sind für Vollcharter und weitersuchen. Es steht also
> 
> *3:0*​



Reppi und Coasthunter: Sagt bitte mal was dazu. Wenn, dann sollten wir uns schon einig sein. Nicht, dass sich jemand ärgert.


----------



## Reppi (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Bin erst heute wieder "on".....
Mach et Otze ! :q


----------



## sunny (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Saubääär #6.

*5:0*


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Moin,

unser Andor liegt wohl noch in "sauer"...........:q:q


----------



## sunny (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das kann natürlich sein. Die 2. Buttermilch hat ihn dahingerafft :q. Oder gab es Sojasprossensalat mit *S A K E *?


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Na ja........Haupt-*SAKE*, Lampe an :q


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Noch nicht mal nen genauen Termin und schon geht das Gezetere los, wer wo die Fische anfüttert.:q:q:q

Laßt mir meinen Titanicplatz und fertig.:vik:

Ach ja......Schnarchfreies Einzelzimmer ist nicht nur erwünscht, sondern dringendste Vorraussetzung.#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Mönsche Andor..........da bist du ja! Hatten schon damit gerechnet, dass du Vaddertach verschollen gegangen bist!

(Ich schätze, der Sunny wird dir schon 'ne "Einzelzelle" besorgen..........#6)

Bist du denn auch für die Vollcharter??  #6#6


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Bist du denn auch für die Vollcharter??  #6#6



Na wenn schon, denn schon :vik:


----------



## sunny (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Nen feuchtes Kellerzimmer wird doch wohl zu kriegen sein :q.


----------



## Reppi (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



> Nen feuchtes Kellerzimmer wird doch wohl zu kriegen sein



Wir hatten für´n Appel und Ei ne Strandvilla.......
Ist ja aber leider das andere Eck vonne Insel......
Ich habe aber den Katalog von der Zimmervermittlung zu Hause und Henry (der Macher da) ist auch nen verrückter Angler..


----------



## sunny (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich gucke mir am 12.06. ortsnahe  Unterkünfte an. Werde dann berichten.


----------



## Herbynor (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hallo Leute, 
wollte vom 25.05.2010 bis 28.05.2010 von Sassnitz mit dem Kutter rausfahren. Kann mir jemand schreiben, was dort zur Zeit so an Pilker (Farbe ) läuft, oder geht Naturköder auch gut, damit ich mir Würmer besorge. Besten Dank im voraus, ich werde versuchen das Beste daraus zu machen . MfG Herbynor


----------



## sunny (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Wir waren erst einmal (im April) auf Rügen. Von daher fehlen uns noch die Erfahrungswerte. Ich denke aber mal, dass Pilker um die 100 gr. in orange/gelb immer gehen.



@angelnrolfman
Was sagt dein Arbeitskollege? Will es dabei sein |supergri?


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@ Sunny,

mein Kollege Marco hat abgesagt, seine Frau hatte ihn am Wochenende gesagt, dass er im November Vater wird..........|uhoh: (so 'ne Lusche!! :q)
Also, streichen..........ich hör mich weiter um!!


----------



## sunny (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das die alle ihren Lurch nicht im Griff haben #d|uhoh:.

Hhhhm, dann sind wir nur noch 6. Werde also noch nen büschen mit der Buchung warten .


----------



## marv3108 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sunny, werde heute nochmal mit Frauchen reden |krach:. Hopp oder Top. Ist zwar Risiko dabei, aber egal. Wie dir ja bekannt ist, hatte ich ja den Lurch auch nicht im Griff :q


----------



## sunny (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Frag ggf. auch gleich deinen Bruder. Oder gehört der auch zur Liga der Einsamer |supergri?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Moin Olaf!!
Ich bin echt enttäuscht von Dir:q...
Kaum hat man mal "ein paar Tage:g" keinen Führerschein, wird man nicht mal mehr gefragt ob man bei so einer Tour dabei sein möchte#d#q..... Du weist doch das mir Rügen auch noch auf meiner anglerischen To du Liste fehlt|krach:. Und fahrtechnisch ist ja auch alles wieder im Lack.... Solltest Du also noch einen einsamen Pinneberger in Deiner Truppe haben wollen, gib einfach mal laut...

P.S. Man sieht bei der April Tour gar keine Bilder von Dir:q. Solltset Du etwa:v???|supergri
Hättest mal lieber nach Fehmarn kommen sollen, haben uns da Dumm und Dusselig.... Aber das gehört hier nicht her. Gern per PN....


----------



## sunny (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Daniel, dass war die Rache des kleinen Mannes :q. Wolltest du nicht Laut geben, wenn du die Woche mit Grobi auf Fehmarn bist . Und jezt auch noch erzählen, das ihr euch dumm und dusseli .... . Na warte |supergri.

Ne mal ganz ehrlich, ich hab dich wegen der Tour echt nicht auf'n Schirm gehabt, obwohl wir schon oft darüber gesprochen haben. Die ganze Sache kostet so ca. 280-320,00 €. Bezahlt wird im voraus. Es gibt kein Geld zurück, wenn kein Esatz gefunden wird. 

Soll ich dich und Grobi mit auf die Liste nehmen.


Und ich habe nicht :v |supergri.


----------



## Reppi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Olaf, hast Du eigentlich ne Deadline gezogen, bei wieviel Boatpeople es losgehen soll ? Und wann ist Meldeschluß ?


----------



## sunny (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Uwe, deshalb habe ich ja gefragt, ob ich den Kutter mit momentan 6 Leuts voll chartern soll. Es kann also sein, dass sich die Personenzahl nicht erhöht und wir das Dingen für uns alleine haben. Dementsprechend wäre aber der Preis höher.

Ich kann aber, sagen wir mal, bis zum 25.05. warten und melde nur die Anzahl der Plätze, von denen, die sich bis dahin gemeldet haben. Dann kann sich aber auch niemand mehr einklinken, sofern die übrig gebliebenen Plätze anderweitig gebucht werden.


----------



## Reppi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Bin heute blond......
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil........
Dann wollen wir mal hoffen das es nicht ne Vollcharter mit 4 People wird..|uhoh:


----------



## sunny (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So Männers, ich werde wie folgt vorgehen: 

Wenn sich bis Dienstag, den 25.05., keiner mehr findet, werde ich für den 16. und 17.10. 6 Plätze ordern und versuchen, den Bug für uns zu reservieren. Alles andere wird sonst einfach zu teuer.

Das gesparte Geld können wir abends besser in *SAKE* anlegen |supergri.


----------



## knutemann (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Jepp, so soll das dann sein#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@sunny,
hört sich gut an!!!!#6 (Ist zwar schön so'n ganzes Boot allein, aber.........:q)


----------



## Reppi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich würde das nicht in SAKE, sondern in Spezialpflaster für hinter das Ohr investieren, wenn ich so lese, wie gerne einige rückwärts essen..:q

Aber guute Entscheidung sonst #6


----------



## sunny (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Anfrage bei Gerd, ob wir reservieren können und wie viele Mindestangler da sein müssen, damit er überhaupt rausfährt, läuft.


----------



## marv3108 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hallo Leute!

Ab 6 Personen fährt er raus. Reserviert wird nicht. Hatte ich auch versucht. Wer zuerst kommt........


----------



## sunny (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Danke marv3108. Wieder ne Ecke schlauer.


----------



## sunny (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sodelle, Nachricht von Gerd bekommen. Es müssen mindestens *8* Plätze vergeben sein damit er rausfährt und reservieren geht nicht, wie marv schon schrieb.


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hm.......dann müssen wir noch 2 Mann "rekrutieren"........... (Werde weiterhin Kollegen und Bekannte belästigen!!!|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Es gibt da ja nun mehrere Varianten:

1. Ich buche nur die 6 Plätze und wir hoffen, dass noch nen paar "Fremde" Plätze buchen.

2. Wir rekrutieren noch mind. zwei dazu. Wenn wir vier finden wird der Kutter voll gechartert.

3. Wenn alle Stricke reißen und sich auch kein "Fremder erbarmt", könnte man noch 2 Plätze dazubuchen und den Preis entsprechend aufteilen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Es gibt da ja nun mehrere Varianten:
> 
> 1. Ich buche nur die 6 Plätze und wir hoffen, dass noch nen paar "Fremde" Plätze buchen.
> 
> ...


 
Variante 3 hört sich auch ganz annehmbar an........2 Standard-Plätze dazu und aufteilen|rolleyes........1. Vorteil, wir bezahlen keine Vollcharter, sind aber 8 Leuts zum rausfahren...2. Vorteil, wenn kein "Fremder" dazu kommt, haben wir das Boot vieleicht für uns allein ....3. Vorteil, wir 6 Mann (wenn's von unserer Seite nicht mehr werden) hätten dann Platz von 8 Mann....|rolleyes
Sollte man mal durchrechnen? #c


----------



## sunny (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Letztendlich geht es doch nicht um die Anzahl der Angler, sondern um die Einahme (ist ja auch verständlich). So'n Schaluppi mit allem drum und dran muss ja unterhalten werden.

Plätze für jeden Tag einzeln gebucht kostet das für 2 Tage 140,00 € p. P., noch 2 Plätze dazugerechnet und aufgeteilt 187,00 €.


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Letztendlich geht es doch nicht um die Anzahl der Angler, sondern um die Einahme (ist ja auch verständlich). So'n Schaluppi mit allem drum und dran muss ja unterhalten werden.
> 
> Plätze für jeden Tag einzeln gebucht kostet das für 2 Tage 140,00 € p. P., noch 2 Plätze dazugerechnet und aufgeteilt 187,00 €.


 
Jo, gebe dir da vollkommen Recht.........kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass der Unterhalt für so'n "Renner" nicht ganz günstig ist  |uhoh: 
Aber die Variante hört sich für mich nicht schlecht an.........(ist ja doch um einiges günstiger als die Vollcharter mit 6 Personen.......|rolleyes)


----------



## sunny (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich buche erst mal 6 Plätze und dann schauen wir mal ne gewisse Zeit, was noch so passiert. Ggf. buche ich dann noch 2 Plätze nach . Auf jeden Fall fahren wir raus.


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

#6#6#6#6


----------



## knutemann (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sehr fein Sunny#6


----------



## sunny (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Wenn sich dorschjaeger75 mal äußern würde, hätten wir das Prob vielleicht schon garnicht mehr |supergri.


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Sunny
Mich kannst Du mal auf die Reservebank verbannen. meine Schwiegereltern wollen den Oktober bei uns verbringen.:cEventuell werde ich mit meinem Schwiegervater die Tour mit machen. Aber nur eventuell.


----------



## knutemann (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Och Mönsch Andor:c aber dein Schwiegervater würde sich bestimmt ganz mächtig über eine Tour mit dir nach Rügen freuen:k (natürlich nur, um uns kennen zu lernen):q


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Andor, da muss ich Knute aber recht geben, also uns kennenlernen.........das ist doch ein "MUSS"   So nach dem Motto: *"Wer uns nich kennt, hat die Welt verpennt".....*
Überleg dir das gut, mit sowas kann man echt "punkten" !!!!:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hier ist ja was los #d . Reppi, bist du dir wenigstens sicher, ob bei dir alles klappt, bevor ich die Plätze reserviere?


----------



## Reppi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher ! Aber ne Kugel um zu schauen was im Oktober ist, habe ich auch nicht.....
Nur meine Meinung...........mind. acht oder mehr sollten wir schon sein !


----------



## sunny (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich reserviere doch jetzt nur einzelne Plätze, warum sollten wir dann mindestens 8 sein?


----------



## Reppi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

sechs Plätze !! sorry !!
Nur aus dem Gedanken heraus, dass die "Geselligkeit" ja auch ein wichtiger Grund ist, oder ? Und ne "volles Boot" mit fremden Leuten ? Nöö....


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Reppi,

stimmt schon, wäre ja besser, wenn die komplette Truppe "unser Haufen" wäre...... (wir werden weiterhin versuchen, noch einige Leute zu "rekrutieren" :q:q)


----------



## sunny (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Reppi, recht hast du. 

Aber was wollen wir machen, wenn sich die "Luschen" mit schadenfeinigen Ausreden hier verabschieden . Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn hier jeder auf seine Familie oder Beruf Rücksicht nehmen würde. Das geht so nicht #d:q.


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@Sunny,

stimmt.....was waren das noch Zeiten, als "Männer" noch Männer waren und Frauen noch keine Männer sein wollten.........:q:q:q:q:q:q 
da hat man gesacht:" Hör ma, da in Oktober da, den Sonntach......da geht das wieder bein Angeln, verstehste?" Und dann war das so!! :q:q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Nur jetzt ma sonnen Gedanke am Rande !
Müssen wir denn unbedingt jetzt schon für den Okt. buchen; ist der Kahn tatsächlich soo überlaufen ??
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass zwei Mon. später die Begeisterung bei einigen anderen Luschen auch wieder ne andere ist..:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hm....Reppi, ist ja kein verkehrter Gedanke  Sunny, weisst du so ungefähr, wie weit die Julia in Voraus ausgebucht ist? #c


----------



## sunny (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

In wie weit die Julia ausgebucht ist, kann man im Link von Häfner im 1. Post nachluschern.

Ursprünglich war ja geplant, dat Schaluppi zwei Tage komplett zu chartern. Soviele WE (Samstag/Sonntag), die noch vollständig frei sind gibt es nicht mehr. Dass das jetzt ganz anders kommt, war ja nicht abzusehen. 

Die Sommermonate habe ich urlaubs- und ferienbedingt bewusst außen vor gelassen. 

Natürlich können wir noch zuwarten, dann laufen wir aber Gefahr das an den WE einzelne Plätze gebucht werden und wir uns wieder mit den "Fremden rumprügeln" müssten.


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

stimmt auch wieder (gut durchdacht!!#6).................also, noch'n paar Leute ran|bigeyes


----------



## sunny (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Danke. Nicht umsonst nennt man mich *Organisakenix* :q

Vor allem dachte ich, dass es jeden einzelnen leichter fällt, den Termin mit der Regierung oder was weiß ich wen  abzustimmen, wenn dieser frühzeitig feststeht.


----------



## Reppi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



> Natürlich können wir noch zuwarten, dann laufen wir aber Gefahr das an den WE einzelne Plätze gebucht werden und wir uns wieder mit den "Fremden rumprügeln" müssten



Machen wir sechs Boatpeople das jetzt nicht auch ?


----------



## sunny (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden. Ich dachte, du meinst, wir sollten mit der Vollcharter noch zwei Monate warten. Das wird nicht hinhauen.

Solange wir nur einzelne Plätze buchen, haben wir immer  "das Fremdenproblem". Damit müssen wir dann aber leben.


----------



## Reppi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



> Ich reserviere doch jetzt nur einzelne Plätze, warum sollten wir dann mindestens 8 sein




Also langsam verwirrst Du mich.......
Wir buchen sechs Plätze....also keine "Vollpension"...........
Nur müssen wir das denn unbedingt jetzt schon machen !?
Andor und andere mit Kurzzeitgedächtnis könnten doch, wenn wir noch später Plätze buchen könnten, ihre Meinung, das Familienproblem, ihre Tage, oder sonstwas geregelt bekommen?
Oder bin ich jetzt völlig im falschen Film ??|uhoh:


----------



## sunny (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Reppi, genauso läuft das. 

Ich dachte nur als du den Wartevorschlag gemacht hast, dass du das wieder auf ne Vollcharter bezogen hast. Da hatte ich was an der Brause.

Egal wie, mit den 6 Plätzen können wir natürlich noch warten. Ich werde einfach die Buchungen auf dem Kutter nen büschen im Auge behalten und kurz vorher noch mal Laut geben, ob alles so bleibt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> *Organisakenix* :q


 
Jau, das passt!!!!#6  Ich *SAKE* ja immer, lass'n das mal machen........Haupt*SAKE* am Ende passt dat wieder!!   #6:q


----------



## nemles (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Olaf,

bin dabei #h Wenn Knute mich ruft, muss ich folgen :q


----------



## knutemann (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Super Tom:vik:


----------



## Reppi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Nur wenn wir mit deiner Gummiente fahren, Tom..


----------



## sunny (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Tom sei gegrüßt #h. Ausgezeichnet, wird doch.


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

nemles, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen in der "Crew".....hoffe, du wirst mindestens genauso viel Spass haben, wie wir!!! 

Knute, wie gesagt......haste wieder fein gemacht!!! #6#6 

So, jetzt jeder noch einen anheuern / rekrutieren und wir haben 'ne Vollcharter........#6:q:q


----------



## sunny (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So ich habe mich jetzt entschieden wie das hier weitergeht. 

Nächste Woche werde ich sechs Plätze buchen bzw. die Anzahl die bis dahin feststeht. Wer anschließend noch mit will, muss sich selber kümmern. Zimmer gucke ich mir am 12.06. an und werde die ggf. auch gleich reservieren.

Reppi und Tom, wollt ihr Einzelzimmer oder darf ich euch für'n Doppelzimmer einplanen? Dann könnt ihr auch ungestört mit der Gummiente spielen .


----------



## Reppi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

ne Suite, biiitte..
Um in eurer Sprache zu sprechen; ich sake mal, nach Sake, säke ich wie ein Großer 

Also Einzel wäre vielleicht besser....


----------



## knutemann (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Dieser chinesische Pinselreinger scheint es dir wohl angetan zu haben:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Reppi, so soll es sake sein |supergri. Weiß ich bescheid.


----------



## nemles (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Reppi schrieb:


> Nur wenn wir mit deiner Gummiente fahren, Tom..



Die wird demnächst in die ewigen Jagdgründe einfahren :c
Ist einfach zu alt geworden, die Lady, komme mit dem Flicken nicht mehr hinterher #d

Naja, wir hatten schööööne Zeiten zusammen :vik:#6


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hier leidet jemand an präseniler Bettflucht..03:29 |bigeyes


----------



## sunny (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Na, die Augen werden schon schwächer was |bigeyes. Das war 5:29 Uhr nicht 3:29 Uhr .


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Stimmt.....
Mein PC zeigt ja die westugandische Zeitzone an..


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So, ich hol das mal wieder hoch :q (und ins Gedächtnis!!) Damit es sich einige vieleicht doch noch überlegen und vieleicht auch dem Schwiegervater eine *RIESIGE FREUDE* machen möchten.........:q:q:q (Also nicht, dass ich hier jemanden Bestimmten, direkt ansprechen möchte ........


----------



## sunny (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sodelle, dorschjaeger75 kann im Oktober nicht an der Tour teilnehmen. 

Werde also die Tage 6 Plätze ordern. Falls später noch jemand dazustoßen möchten, müssen wir luschern, ob noch nen Plätzchen frei ist.


----------



## sunny (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Buchungsanfrage für den 16. und 17.10. für jeweils 6 Plätze ist raus.


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Nemles,   |schild-g und alles Gute!!!!!!


----------



## sunny (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Na gut, dann auch noch mal auf diesem Weg |birthday:. Ich mach so was immer per PN, damit ein Thread nicht so "zugemüllt" wird. 

Morgen kannste dann mir eine schicken


----------



## Reppi (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Von mir auch ALLES GUTE !!


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Moin Sunny, |schild-g|schild-g und alles Gute, Glück und viel Gesundheit!!!!!! Auf das dir das "Käsebrötchenessen" an Bord in Zukunft leichter fallen wird!!!!!:q:q:q#h#h#h


----------



## knutemann (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

|birthday:Sunny|birthday:
Ich wünsch dir viel Gesundheit, Glück und auf das wir noch jede Menge gemeinsame spaßige Angeltage haben werden#g


----------



## sunny (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Danke ihr beiden. Das erste kann ich nicht versprechen (Käsebrötchen), aber dass das 2. klappt #g, da bin ich mir ganz sicher.


----------



## marv3108 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Das mit dem Bier wird dann gleich mal Freitag in Angriff genommen. So ne Fahrt nach Rügen kann ja bekanntlich ganz schön dauern. 

LG Maik


----------



## sunny (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Danke. So mok wi dat |supergri.


----------



## Reppi (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ist das hier der Geburtstagsthreat ?:q
Auch von mir alles Gute und toi,toi,toi...|rolleyes:q


----------



## sunny (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Genau. Trotzdem danke |supergri.


----------



## knutemann (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@Reppi
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=192550


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Schnäppchenjäger

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag. #h


----------



## nemles (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sunny... Happy
 |laola:|birthday:|laola:


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So, hab das mal wieder nach obern geholt!! #h Soll ja nicht in Vergessenheit geraten!!!  |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Damit das hier nicht ganz in der Versenkung verschwindet |supergri. Mitte August werden Markus, marv3108 und ich schon mal antesten, ob es noch Dorsche gibt.


----------



## marv3108 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Richtig. Wir werden mal antesten. Die letzte Fahrt am 12.06. war nicht so dolle. Man sollte aber mal erwähnen, dass wir an einem Tag dann so knapp 1400 km gefahren sind. Bzw. unser Fahrer. Sind mal kurzfristig über Stettin gefahren. 

Draussen ne 5 in Böen ne 7. Halb elf das Pilken eingestellt und  |schlaf: gemacht.

So, im Oktober werde ich dann mal mit dabei sein. Aber nur am Samstag. (Muss nur den Fahrer austauschen). 

PS. Keiner hatte was, ausser unser Sunny #6. Zwar nur 2 Lütte, aber immerhin.


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das ja man jeil. Wer ist denn der Fahrer |supergri. Reservierst du die Plätze selber?


----------



## marv3108 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das werde ich tun. Kann dich doch nicht alleine fahren lassen und mir hinterher anhören müssen, dass ihr gut gefangen habt. Ne Ne, da muss ich dabei sein....


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ja das wäre so richtig bitter, wenn ich bis zu den Knien im Dorsch stehe und du dir das nicht ansehen dürftest |supergri.


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Ja das wäre so richtig bitter, wenn ich bis zu den Knien im Dorsch stehe und du dir das nicht ansehen dürftest |supergri.


 
Na Sunny,die Sonne schafft dich wohl doch noch........ |bigeyes


----------



## marv3108 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Nicht die Sonne, sondern dass wir erst in 3 Wochen los können. Bin auch schon FIX und FERTIG mit den NERVEN. Wie wird das Wetter, stehe auch bis zu den Knien im Dorsch und und und etc. etc. etc.


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Wieso :q???


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

....ich glaube das Warten ist kein Problem für Sunny (auf die Smoela-Tour muss er ja noch fast EIN GANZES JAHR warten....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes  !!!)....ich dreh durch!! Und wer mit Sunny fährt, weiss doch wie das Wetter wird!!!) |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## marv3108 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Naja, da haste recht. So habe ich das noch garnicht gesehen... Sunny, wir müssen reden!!!


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

:q:q Alles wird gut. Aber ich muss zugeben, dass Warten auf die Smöla-Tour ist schon nicht schön. Zumal nen Kumpel in ca. 5 Wochen genau dahin fährt. 

Ich muss mir erstmal nen neuen 200 gr. Pilker kaufen, falls wir wieder so'ne Mörderdrift haben, wie letztes mal |uhoh:.


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Na, den einen Pilker wirst du bestimmt doch noch in der Sammlung haben??!!   #6:q




sunny schrieb:


> Damit das hier nicht ganz in der Versenkung verschwindet |supergri. Mitte August werden Markus, marv3108 und ich schon mal antesten, ob es noch Dorsche gibt.


 
tja, schade :c.....aber dafür darf ich dann Anfang September für 2 Wochen nach Fünen....#6#6 ......


----------



## knutemann (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Zumal nen Kumpel in ca. 5 Wochen genau dahin fährt.


Wen meint er nur :q:q:q


----------



## sunny (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@angelrolfman
Ich habe echt keinen Pilker mehr der 200 gr. wiegt |supergri.

2 Wochen Fünen ist doch auch ne feine Sache #6.


@Knutemann
Halt jetzt einfach nur die Fr....  |gr::q. Ich sach nur Eier und Kirschbaum .


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> @Knutemann
> Halt jetzt einfach nur die Fr.... |gr::q. Ich sach nur Eier und Kirschbaum .


 
Sunny, ich bring das Seil mit (hab noch Fallschirmseide aus der BW-Zeit!) #6 schön dünn und die hält!!!!


----------



## sunny (2. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Für den 17.10 haben sich schon 2 "Fremde" einquartiert. Also wer noch nen Bekannten mitnehmen möchte, sollte den bald anmelden.


----------



## Yupii (5. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Fahrt ihr am 16. und 17. raus?


----------



## sunny (5. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So ist der Plan. Du willst doch wohl nicht mitkommen oder :q?


----------



## Yupii (5. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Es könnte sein, dass mein Chef und ich ein paar Tage auf Rügen verweilen|kopfkrat. Dann würde ich wohl eine Tour mitmachen, für beide wirds wohl keine Genehmigung geben, wenn sie dabei ist#d


----------



## sunny (5. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Samstag ist nur noch ein Platz frei, Sonntag noch vier. Wenn du dich nicht bald entscheidest, kommst'e wieder auf die Nachrückerliste . Da aber nur 9 bzw. 6 Plätze durch uns belegt sind, könnte das ggf. eng werden.


----------



## nemles (5. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Dann rücken wir halt etwas zusammen... Sind doch alles erfahrene Leutz, die keine drei Meter brauchen... Oder?:m

Oder wir drängeln die anderen zusammen #6


----------



## marv3108 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann rücken wir halt etwas zusammen... Sind doch alles erfahrene Leutz, die keine drei Meter brauchen... Oder?:m
> 
> Oder wir drängeln die anderen zusammen #6


 
Ich bin 2 x 2 m groß. Da ist nichts mit drängeln :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Ich bin 2 x 2 m groß. Da ist nichts mit drängeln :q


 
:q:q na ja, wenn wir so ausholen wollen, wie der russische Kollege beim Makrelenangeln...........|uhoh: so einen Drill hatte er im Leben noch nicht!!!! (Als er sich den Pilkerdrilling in den eigenen Hinterkopf gehauen hat.....)#d........ach ja, ich weiss ja nicht, ob wir bei dieser Tour die steuerbord-Ecke am Heck wieder freilassen müssen??!! :q:q:v (Anfüttern....)


----------



## sunny (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Nemles, der Kutter ist nur für 12 Personen zugelassen. Selbst, wenn wir wollten, ginge es nicht.


----------



## Yupii (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So, Ferienwohnung ist gebucht
Wann wollt ihr mich dabeihaben? Samstag oder Sonntag, wenn einige von euch Ausfallserscheinungen haben:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Super, dass du dabei bist!!!! #6 Wird bestimmt wieder 'ne coole Tour!!
Was meinst du mit "Ausfallerscheinungen"??  :q:q


----------



## sunny (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Nimm Sonntag, da sind die Chancen auf Ausfallerscheinungen wegen der Samstagsabendparty größer :q.


----------



## Yupii (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Werden es normale 8-Stunden-Touren?
Verpflegung an Bord ( für die, die feste Nahrung zu sich nehmen können, keine Scheidebecher:q) oder Selbsversorgung?


----------



## sunny (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Da wir den Kutter nicht vollgechartert haben, werden es normale 8-Stunden-Touren. Frühstück und Mittag gibt es an Bord. Musst beim Buchen nur sagen, dass du Mampfe haben willst.


----------



## Yupii (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

kümmerst Du Dich jetzt um Eure Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten?
Ich brauch nur ca.600m bis zum Anlieger:q Das schafft man zur Not auch auf allen Vieren|supergri


----------



## sunny (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So isses. Ich gucke mir nächste Woche Unterkünfte an.


----------



## Yupii (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

dann sieh mal zu, dass Du in der Nähe des Hafens was bekommst. Ich werde für Sonntag buchen. Dann könnte ich bei der Samstagabendparty mithelfen, dass ich Sonntag mehr Platz zum Angeln habe:v:q:q


----------



## sunny (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das hier http://www.haus-kreidefels.de/ gucke ich mir an. Keine Ahnung, ob das in der Nähe vom Hafen ist.


----------



## nemles (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Sunny,

zu Fuß ohne Geschirr strammer 10Min Fußmarsch.:q

Geht also noch. Da wir sowieso mit Auto da sind :vik:


----------



## Yupii (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

ooh, böse Falle:q
Wir wohnen in der Weddingstrasse.....


----------



## sunny (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

10 Min. strammer Fußmarsch|bigeyes. Willst du mich umbringen? Schon allein bei dem Gedanken, kriege ich nen blutigen Geschmack :q.


----------



## Yupii (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

10 Minuten|kopfkrat
naja, wenn ihr euch ständig auf die Finger treten lasst, kann das mit der Zeit hinkommen:q:q


----------



## nemles (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Miste, erinnere mich bitte bloß jemand an den MeckPom-FS. Meiner ist abgelaufen |gr:#6


----------



## knutemann (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Beim letzten Mal brauchten wir den nicht, da wir über die 12 SM|kopfkrat rausgefahren sind.


----------



## sunny (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Den brauchst du nicht. Die Julia fährt außerhalb der Zone, wo du den Schein benötigst.


----------



## nemles (6. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das beruhigt mich. Bin in Sassnitz aufgewachsen und werde dann als Schwarzangler erwischt. Das hätte doch Stil :q


----------



## Yupii (7. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So, ich habe gerade die Buchungsbestätigung für Sonntag erhalten. Dann kann`s losgehen.:vik:
Samstagabend gibbet dann noch ein paar Scheidebecher und es ist genug Platz auf`m Schiff:v:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



nemles schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich. Bin in Sassnitz aufgewachsen und werde dann als Schwarzangler erwischt. Das hätte doch Stil :q


 
Moin nemles,
na super, das nennt man dann doch wohl einen "local Guide", oder ?


----------



## nemles (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das mit dem Guiding kannste vergessen. Bin 1989 da weg und wenn ich das richtig mit bekommen habe, hat sich dort so viel verändert, das ich wohl geguidet werden muß |supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



nemles schrieb:


> Das mit dem Guiding kannste vergessen. Bin 1989 da weg und wenn ich das richtig mit bekommen habe, hat sich dort so viel verändert, das ich wohl geguidet werden muß |supergri|supergri


 
 wir laufen auch immer dahin, wo die meisten Möwen sind.........suchen dat Boot Julia und ab geht's.......

Sunny, du "spionierst" ja diese Woche noch die Unterkunft aus, hatte der Lenz bei sich nix mehr frei? (ich meine, wo wir gefrühstückt hatten. Die Zimmer sahen doch garnicht schlecht aus.......besser als die "Strafarbeiterbehausung" an der Bahn...)....|rolleyes obwohl Haus Kreidefelsen ja nicht schlecht aussieht, ( check mal, ob man da auch Fisch einfrieren kann?) Gehe mal davon aus, das wir mal was fangen.........|kopfkrat
Aber wir vertrauen dir da ja voll!!! #h


----------



## sunny (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Zuviel der Ehre |supergri. 

Ich luscher mal wie die Unterkünfte (Haus Kreidefelsen) aussehen. Gefriermöglichkeiten gibt es da, dat weiß ich. 

Bei Lenz übernachte ich ggf. nur noch mal, wenn er mir schriftlich zusichert, dass wir die Appartments bekommen. Die Bahnhofshalle nie wieder #d.

Ich werde schon das passende für uns finden.


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Gehe mal davon aus, das wir mal was fangen.........|kopfkrat
> Aber wir vertrauen dir da ja voll!!! #h



Willst Du was fangen oder sunny vertrauen


----------



## sunny (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Vertrauen Sie mir, ich weiß was ich tue .

Ich hoffe, dass wir am WE mal so richtig Fisch fangen. Noch macht mir allerdings die angegebene Windrichtung sorgen, Nordost :v.


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Yupii schrieb:


> Willst Du was fangen oder sunny vertrauen


 
Moin Uwe,

jetzt, wo du es sagst..|kopfkrat.......die "Ausflüge", die ich mit Sunny los war........."Fisch satt" war das nicht. Aber ich schieb das mal auf den Kapitän und das Wetter und auf's :v........ Aber diemal......das wird loofen!!!!! #6


----------



## marv3108 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Noch macht mir allerdings die angegebene Windrichtung sorgen, Nordost :v.


Tach alle zusammen. Sunny, du macht dir doch nicht ernsthaft Sorgen? WIR KNALLEN RAUS!!! Einfach nur raus, dahin wo der Dorsch ist. Ende der Durchsage.


----------



## sunny (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Genau, scheixx was auf's Wetter. Wir werden fangen wie die Ärzte #6.


----------



## Yupii (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

und wieder steht in sunny`s Bewertung:
" Er war ständig bemüht..."


----------



## sunny (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Mach man so weiter |gr: |supergri. Ich kann Gerd auch nahelegen, dass er sich bei deiner Buchungsbestätigung geirrt hat bzw. du ihm nen falsches Datum genannt hast .

Außerdem, ich habe gut gefangen, jawohl |rolleyes.


----------



## marv3108 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sunny, das Wetter sieht am Samstag schon besser aus. Wenn es Freitag nicht klappen sollte, machen wir am Samstag den Longtörn. 

Frau Krull hat extra noch ne gaaaaanz große Truhe besorgt. Nur für dich.


----------



## nemles (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Wir werden fangen wie die Ärzte #6.



Ähm |kopfkrat wie fangen Ärzte? Skalpell? Endoskop? Wattetupfer? Stetoskop? Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge #h


----------



## sunny (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@marv3108
Und was muss ich für diesen Gefallen tun |bigeyes? Ne lass man, ich will das garnicht wissen .


----------



## sunny (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähm |kopfkrat wie fangen Ärzte? Skalpell? Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge #h



Gut bis sehr gut . Den geheimen Geheimköder kann ich dir natürlich nicht verraten #d. Das siehst du doch wohl ein, nech.


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Genau, scheixx was auf's Wetter. Wir werden fangen wie die Ärzte #6.


 
Sunny du weisst ja, ich wünsche und gönne dir und den anderen das Allerbeste.......aber wenn ich an das Gesicht und deine "Schimpfwörter" am nächsten Montag denke....|rolleyes|rolleyes....du weisst doch, wie es ist wenn man was plant.....irgendeiner ist da nicht auf unserer Seite #d#d.....wünsch euch trotzdem "dicken Sack und lange Rute!!!" ach ne, das war ja Weihnachten oder so......


----------



## sunny (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Sunny du weisst ja, ich wünsche und gönne dir das Allerbeste.......aber wenn ich an das Gesicht und deine "Schimpfwörter" am nächsten Montag denke....|rolleyes|rolleyes....



So ist das völlig ausreichend . 
Die anderen dürfen natürlich auch ein/zwei Dorsche fangen. Da will ich mal nicht so sein .

Ich hab mir schon nen paar Pillen zurechtgelegt, damit ich meinen Würge :v- und Beschimpfungsrausch |krach: in den Griff kriege, wenn es mit dem Fangen nicht so laufen sollte, wie ich mir das vorstelle .


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> so ist das völlig ausreichend .
> Die anderen dürfen natürlich auch ein/zwei dorsche fangen. Da will ich mal nicht so sein .
> 
> Ich hab mir schon nen paar pillen zurechtgelegt, damit ich meinen würge :v- und beschimpfungsrausch |krach: In den griff kriege, wenn es mit dem fangen nicht so laufen sollte, wie ich mir das vorstelle .


 
#6#6 da warste ja schön schnell!!!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Na sunny, schon nervös??  :q:q Bist du noch am zweifeln, ob Kühlbox mit oder nicht? 

Das wird schon!! Schlagt da mal richtig zu!! Wenn wir im Oktober auf der Julia sind, will ich da eure Bilder an der Wand sehen!!!  #6#6


----------



## sunny (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Noch geht es :q. Eine Kühlbox ts, zwei nehme ich mit :vik:. Ich bin da recht guter Dinge. Nur nen nassen Ar... werden wohl kriegen. Aber solange die Dorsche beissen iss mir dat wurscht.

Ich muss mit erstmal ne dünne Regenjacke besorgen. So was besitze ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

es ist ja wohl selbstverständlich, dass nächste Woche mit folgenden Angaben berichtet wird:
Wassertemp. stündlich
Luftdruck stündlich
dazu Windstärke und Richtung
Köder (aber nur die Fängigen) Farbe, Gewicht
Andrift, Abdrift, Tiefe
Gesundheitszustand des Fängers usw.


----------



## marv3108 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich denke mal, dass Sunny nicht viel berichten wird. Ich werde mich nämlich neben ihn positionieren und einen nach dem anderen aus den unendlichen Weiten der Ostsee pumpen!!! :q


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass Sunny nicht viel berichten wird. Ich werde mich nämlich neben ihn positionieren und einen nach dem anderen aus den unendlichen Weiten der Ostsee pumpen!!! :q


das baut ihn auf


----------



## sunny (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das hatta letztes mal auch gesagt. Und was ist passiert, zu Null hab ich ihn abgeklatscht:q.


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

ich weiss ja nicht, aber mit nem 25er Wittling von Abklatschen zu sprechen......:q


----------



## sunny (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das war kein 25er Wittling #d, das waren nen 28er und 30er Dorsch |supergri.

Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige eben König :q.


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

28 und 30   ...... wir reden hier nicht von Pfund, sondern von Zentimetern???  |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:q:q:q   Na ja, reicht ja schonmal für Geschmack an der Sauce!!  ......
Sunny glaub mir, dieses WE werdet ihr so richtig "absahnen"  #6 Könnte dir auch die Dachbox und den PKW-Anhänger leihen (damit du wegen dem Filet die Strecke nicht zweimal fahren musst!!!!!:q:q:q:q)

Ich wünsch euch was.........#6 DICKES PETRI!!!! #6#6


----------



## sunny (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Danke #6. Dein Wort in meinen Ohren |supergri.


----------



## Reppi (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was es zu lesen gibt nächste Woche........
Zumindest der persönliche Rekord von 28, sollte zu knacken sein..


----------



## Coasthunter (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Was muss ich hier lesen? Du bist am WE auf der Yulia unterwegs? Dann drück ich mal beide Daumen für dicke Fänge und gutes Wetter.#6 Und solltet ihr beim Chinamann vorbei kommen, trinkt nen Ab*SAKE*r für mich mit.:q


----------



## sunny (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@Reppi 
Ich denke auch, dass das bei 2 Ausfahrten irgendwie hinzubekommen ist |supergri.

@Coasthunter
Mach ich #6.


----------



## norge_klaus (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hi Männers,

hatte ja eine Erfahrung mit der Jan-Cux. Muschelfeld mit Dorsch ohne Ende. Das Handy meines Kumpel hatte eine GPS-Funktion. Daten sind gespeichert......


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@Norge-Klaus.......Rüpel !! #6#6

aber beiden Dorschen von 28 und 30 cm.......ob man da wohl den Gummifisch inkl. Jighead vermessen hat???? :q:q Aber wie Reppi shcon schrieb.....ist leicht zu knacken!!  Herrlich wenn man so lästern kann....und nächste Woche sehen wir hier die Bilder mit den Dickdorschen und sabbern die Tastatur voll.....#6#6 (Sunny, denk an meine Worte!!) Ich werde heute Abend noch eine goldbraune Ente mit Apfelrotkohl und Salzkartoffeln für dich opfern!!! Auch um Neptun gütig zu stimmen......


----------



## sunny (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Rolf, du bist ein wahrer Freund |supergri#6. Opfere ordentlich.

@Norge-Klaus
Kannste mit die Daten mal per PN zukommen lassen |supergri?


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

fährst Du jetzt das Schiff|uhoh:#d
Oh Gott, da kommen wieder Erinenrungen hoch


----------



## sunny (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Eeyyy, was kann ich dafür, wenn der Steg 2x gegen das Boot springt .


----------



## Yupii (11. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

nüscht, knute war schuld


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Jungs, viel Spass und digges Petri da oben#6


----------



## sunny (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sodelle kleiner Bericht von unserer Tour:

Donnerstagnacht um 01.00 Uhr losgedüst, supergut durchgekommen, um 05.15 Uhr auf'm Kutter gewesen und ein Besatzungsmitglied erschreckt, das dort geschlafen hat :q. Bis 06.30 Uhr waren alle Mitfahrer da, so dass wir zeitig rausdüsen konnten.

Nach den ersten 3-4 Stopps hatte ich schon 12 Dorsche :vik:, lief also klasse an. Kurz mein Frauchen angerufen, dass wir heile angekommen sind, Küsschen hier, Küsschen da, weiter angeln .

Wat soll ich sagen, ich habe den ganzen Resttag nur noch 4 Dorsche verhaftet, war plötzlich bei fast allen wie abgeschnitten. Außer bei marv3108. Vorm Mittag ging bei ihm fast garnichts, außer sowas wie Vertüddelungen entwirren |supergri. Dann hat er aber schwer zugeschlagen und mit 19 Dorschen den Tagessieg eingefahren #6.

Der 2. Tag ist schnell erzählt:

Aufgestanden, rausgeguckt, Regen |gr:. Stellen vom Vortag haben nichts gebracht. Also suchen. Wind nimmt kontinuierlich zu. Konnte schließlich einen Dorschen fangen, den ich aber verschenkt habe. Insgesamt kamen nur kleckerweise Dorsche hoch. Nach der vorletzten Drift habe ich dann eingepackt, mir hat irgendwie die Motivation gefehlt. Dafür wurde ich dann auch gleich belohnt |gr:. Ich musste mir mit ansehen, wie sich die anderen noch mal auf die Schnelle die Taschen vollangelten. Da kamen richtig schöne Burschen hoch, aber nur auf der Abdriftseite. Marv3108, der Glücksfinger, war natürlich auf der Abdriftseite und hat uns alle schön nass gemacht. Noch mal Glückwunsch.

Ich hätte bei der Drift Andrift gehabt, also sowieso nichts erwischt. 

Im Hafen angekommen hat das so gegossen, dass wir noch 3 Stunden auf dem Schiff geblieben sind und mit der Crew die Weisheiten von Jägermeister, Küstennebel, Leuchtfeuer und Bier erläutert haben. Immer wieder spannenden Gespräche .

Hier noch mal nen Lob an die Schiffs-Crew. Ihr habt euch richtig Mühe gegeben #6. Wir sehen uns im Oktober. Serbische Bohnensuppe wird gerne wieder genommen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Na dann mal dickes Petri zur "Beute".....#6......Sunny, werden wir Samstag mal in Detail durchsprechen...:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So machen wir das  #6.


----------



## Yupii (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Petri#6
is ja schön, dass Du auch mal mehr als einen gefangen hast
Wichtig ist aber immer der Spassfaktor|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Spass hat es gemacht, die Truppe war top #6. Aber aufgrund der Fangmeldungen der Tage davor, waren wir doch etwas von dem Ergebnis enttäuscht. Na ja, im Oktober geht es dann richtig los .

Wie war denn Wismar?


----------



## Yupii (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

ganauso, Wenig Drift, Futterfische nicht da, also auch keine Rudel Dorsche. Ich hatte am Ende 12 Stück und nur 2 Pilker in den Sand gesetzt:q. Hat aber Spass gemacht. Wismar ist ne echte Alternative zu Holytown, da es von der Entfernung her genauso weit von hier ist.


----------



## sunny (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Na das war doch nen Toptag für dich #6 :q.


----------



## Yupii (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Schuld am Pilkerverlust waren der Herr Moderator mit seinem amerikanisch sprechenden gelben, erfolglosen Jig auf der einen Seite und der kleine, scheeßeler Pupser|supergri auf er anderen Seite.


----------



## sunny (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hab nichts anderes vermutet :q. 

Ich hatte mir auch eine komplette Montage abgerissen. Gehe dann irgendwann bei Markus vorbei, der stand 3 Plätze neben mir, gleicher Pilker und Vorfach, wie ich gerade versenkt habe. Ich ihn gefragt, ob er mir ne Montage geklaut hat . Nö habe ich gerade rausgefischt. War nen Lacher. Eigentlich nen Ding der Unmöglichkeit |supergri. Haben ihm gleich geraten Lotto zu spielen.


----------



## Yupii (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

bei mir war das nicht so zum Lachen . Da wurde sofort wieder hemmungslos in norwegische Wunden tief, seeehr tief, gebohrt.:q


----------



## sunny (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ja diese Jugend. Die sind ja so gemein :q.


----------



## djoerni (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

verdient hast du es yupii...


----------



## Yupii (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

sach ma, erkennst Du überhaut schon die einzelnen Buschstaben und kannst daraus ganze Wörter bilden#d


----------



## djoerni (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

klar... bin ja noch jung


----------



## marv3108 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Tach alle zusammen. Sunny hat ja schon alles erwähnt, was es zu erwähnen gibt. 

Sunny, denke beim nächsten Mal daran, es ist erst vorbei, wenn es vorbei ist :q:q

Ja, im Oktober schlagen wa denn auch nochmal zu. Die nächste Tour für Ostern 2011 ist auch schon gebucht. 

Die 3 Stunden nach dem Törn hatten es in sich. Erst das geschaukel |uhoh:, dann das verzehren von etlichen  #g. Das hat denn so mach einen umgehauen. #c

Seit ihr gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## sunny (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Jau, in Rekordzeit. Um 12.00 Uhr war ich zu Hause. Es ging doch 2011 nur um Karfreitag oder? Wieviele Plätze sind denn ggf. noch frei?


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Yupii schrieb:


> Schuld am Pilkerverlust waren der Herr Moderator mit seinem amerikanisch sprechenden gelben, erfolglosen Jig auf der einen Seite und der kleine, scheeßeler Pupser|supergri auf er anderen Seite.



Erfolglos?! Mein Jig wird noch die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen, Du wirst sehen!!! 

Ansonsten alles wie immer, Uwe hätte seine Pilker auch so über Bord werfen können und Jörn hat sich wieder von seiner besten Seite gezeigt  

Nachher muss ich aber unbedingt nochmal ans Pilkerregal meines Dealers, dieses rote Monster des Mono fischenden Stehaufmännchen von gegenüber muss ich haben! :vik:


----------



## marv3108 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Karfreitag und Ostersamstag natürlich. Sonntag nach Hause dann. So haste dat auch Markus gesagt und der stimmte auch sofort zu. 2 Plätze wären noch frei.


----------



## sunny (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Also alles beim Alten .


----------



## marv3108 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Oh Oh, war da etwa ........im Spiel???????#d Aber nur ein klitzekleines bisschen!!!!:q:q


----------



## sunny (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Meine Antwort "Also alles beim Alten" war auf den Kommentar von Torsk-NI bezogen, nicht auf deine Antwort . Die hatte ich noch garnicht gelesen, weil wir zeitgleich gesendet haben |supergri. 

Ich hatte auch nur irgendwas mit Karfreitag gehört und den Rest garnicht mitbekommen. Außerdem können wir ja froh sein, dass du in deiner Euphorie nicht gleich die ganze Woche gebucht hast .


----------



## marv3108 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Haste den Super-Pilker gefunden?


----------



## sunny (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ts, wie denn mit deiner mageren Beschreibung |supergri. Ich denke schon.


----------



## Yupii (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

In welchen tiefen habt ihr denn geangelt? Mit Metall und/oder Gummis?


----------



## marv3108 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Zwischen 20 und 30 Meter. Nur Pilker mit Beifänger. Es gab da einen, der hatte so nen Super-Pilker, jeweils die letzte halbe Stunde, drauf. Extrem fängig das Ding. :q:q:q


----------



## sunny (17. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Wie marv schon schrieb haben wir zwischen 20 und 30 m gefischt. Nen System, auf was die Dorschies stehen haben wir nicht entdecken können.

Ich habe nicht einen Dorsch auf Pilker gefangen, nur auf orangenen Beifänger. Markus hat seine auf nen silbernen Pilker mit rosa Rücken gefangen, dann liefen zwischendurch grüne Pilker und japanrot Beifänger usw., usw..


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin marv,

sunny hat Knute und mich gestern zwecks Ostern 2011 Rügen angefunkt....(#6).......da du die "Sache" ja "angezettelt" hast............eröffnest du dafür noch 'nen Trööt, gibt's schon 'ne Teilnehmerliste? :q


----------



## sunny (17. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Der Tour Ostern 2011 ist schon ausgebucht. Ihr habt die letzten beiden Plätze bekommen.


----------



## knutemann (17. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So ein Pech


----------



## sunny (17. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich weiß auch nicht, wie das passieren konnte |supergri.


----------



## marv3108 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin marv,
> 
> sunny hat Knute und mich gestern zwecks Ostern 2011 Rügen angefunkt....(#6).......da du die "Sache" ja "angezettelt" hast............eröffnest du dafür noch 'nen Trööt, gibt's schon 'ne Teilnehmerliste? :q


 
Wird natürlich gemacht. Da der Gerd ja ab und zu mal reinschaut hier, werde ich mal versuchen, ihn zu überzeugen, uns ab und zu moralisch bei Laune zu halten. Dat wäre der Hit #6Gerd, also hau rein in die Tasten!

Maik


----------



## Reppi (18. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ostern kleine Dörschlein pumpen....tz,tz...
Die Tendenz geht da ganz klar Richtung Lachse..


----------



## sunny (19. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So Mädels, wir haben nen klitzekleines Problem. Die von mir ins Auge gefassten Unterkünfte sind entweder ausgebucht oder es steht noch nicht fest, ob im Oktober noch Zimmer vermietet werden (auf die näheren diesbzgl. Umstände will ich hier nicht eingehen). 

Wenn also jemand (Reppi/Nemles ) noch ne kostengünstige Unterkunft (möglichst in Sassnitz) für 6 Leuts mit Gefriermöglichkeit kennt, ich bin für jeden Tipp zu haben.


----------



## sunny (20. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@Reppi und Nemles
Würdet ihr beiden Nasenakrobaten zur Not auch eine Nacht in einem Zimmer schlafen?


----------



## Reppi (20. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Nur wenn er sein kleines Schwarzes anzieht..


----------



## marv3108 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sunny, haste jetzt eine Ersatzunterkunft für euch gefunden?


----------



## sunny (20. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Nö, iss noch in Arbeit.


----------



## nemles (20. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Is ne Promillefrage |uhoh:

Klar doch im Notfall geht alles #h


----------



## Reppi (21. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



> Is ne Promillefrage



Da wird Olaf die Nase, sich ja nicht lumpen lassen..., bevor er dann in sein 120m2 Zimmer verschwindet..:q:q


----------



## Yupii (26. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

hat sunny jetzt für euch schon ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gefunden?


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Yupii schrieb:


> hat sunny jetzt für euch schon ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gefunden?


 
Moin Uwe, ich glaube noch nicht........Anfrage sollte bei Lenz laufen.......bin leider zur Zeit in dem Land unterwegs, wo die Männer auch ab und zu mal Röcke tragen |uhoh:|uhoh: und fliege Donnerstag für einige Tage nach Norge / Stavanger zum Arbeiten......Sunny hat ja mal wieder Schwein gehabt und ist gerade mit Knute und Nemles auf Smoela....(er ist für einen Kollegen eingesprungen, der ausfiel...)
Die Jungs sind wohl nächste Woche Mittwoch o. Donnersatg wieder in Germany......


----------



## Yupii (26. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

ja, ich weiss
der arme sunny musste mal schnell nach Norge. Wie kann man auch nur so viel Pech haben#d:q
Ich hoffe, die Frisöre geben mal nen Zwischenbericht wie:
sunny fängt nix wie immer und knute quält sich mit den Scheidebechern|supergri|supergri


----------



## nemles (28. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Yupii, muß Dich enttäuschen !!!! |evil:

Sunny hat mehr als nur einen gekascht, auch wenn die ganz Großen noch nicht zum Vorschein gekommen sind. Ein paar gute waren dabei, aber auch massenweise Kleinzeugs.:r
Allerdings hat er gestern den Drill seines Lebens hingelegt. :q Bilder folgen später.

Sind Abends angekommen und konnten die Boote erst am nächsten Mittag übernehmen, so das es nur zu einer Erkundungstour gereicht hat. Allerdings kamen gute Fische bei raus. Nicht so die Rausreisser, aber der Anfang war gemacht.#6

Gestern Fänge ohne Ende, aber gegen die Kleinen (zw. 30 und 50 war einfach kein Kraut gewachsen. Man kam gar nicht auf Tiefe, weil die sich auf alles gestürzt haben, was man rein warf. Haben wir also ein paar für Naturköder heute mitgenommen. Einige gute Filetfische konnten wir doch zum Landgang überreden.

Und heute? Hängen wir bei Dauerregen in der Hütte. Gegen Mittags solls besser werden, dann fahren wir mal einige Spots an. Mal sehen, was bei rum kommt.

Gruß von der gesamten Bande hier.#h
Heiner, Knute, Sunny und Tom


----------



## marv3108 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin. Lieber in der Hütte sitzen, als im Büro #q. Und dann noch in Norwegen. Toll.

Dann zieht noch nen paar schöne raus und viel Glück mit dem Wetter. Petrie Heil dann.


----------



## marv3108 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Es sei dem Sunny gegönnt. Nachdem er ja vor 2 Wochen mit angucken musste, wie die letzten 20 min. gefangen wurde. 
Denk dran, es ist erst vorbei, wenn es vorbei ist :q.


----------



## Yupii (29. August 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Dann gebt mal Gas:q
Weiterhin viel Spass und einigermassen vernünftiges Wetter#6


----------



## sunny (6. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So Mädels der Finsternis,

mit Unterkünften sind das ganz düster aus :c. Bis jetzt sind alle Anfragen im Sande zerlaufen. 

Wenn ich bis Ende der Woche nichts finde, werde ich die Tour absagen, damit Gerd die Möglichkeit hat, die Plätze neu zu vergeben und wir ggf. unsere Anzahlung zurückbekommen.

Ich hoffe aber, dass es nicht dazu kommt.


----------



## marv3108 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Tach. Schön das du wieder da bist.:l  Freut mich, dass du gut gefangen hast.

Jetzt macht hier kein Ärger. Es muss doch ne Unterkunft zu kriegen sein?!


----------



## Yupii (6. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

kriegt ihr euch nicht aufgeteilt irgendwo unter?


----------



## sunny (6. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@marv3108
Du hast doch auch noch keine oder? Ulrike hat noch kein Ausweichquartier gefunden.

@Yupii
Das möchte ich eigentlich nur als letzte Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen. Dann ist es nämlich vorbei mit der abendlichen Gemütlichkeit.


----------



## Reppi (7. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So...nachdem ich auch wieder aus Norge zurück bin und nur kleine Dorsche bis 107 cm gefangen wurden |rolleyes....lese ich sowas hier.......
Olaf, was genau an Unterkünften (Personenzahl) fehlt denn noch; dann schalte ich mich bei der Suche mit ein.....


----------



## sunny (7. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Die Köderfische haste doch wohl hoffentlich wieder zurückgesetzt. Petri Heil.

Na ja für uns 6 eben nech.

3 Personen mit 3 Übernachtungen, 2 mit 2 Übernachtungen und du |supergri.

Hab da aber jetzt doch was bei Lenz in Aussicht. Guck bitte trotzdem mal, falls das nicht klappt (max. 25,00 € inkl. Frühstück p. P. und Nacht). Wir wollen natürlich auch keine 50 km fahren müssen |rolleyes.


----------



## marv3108 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich schlafe, wenn es sein muss, auch im Auto. Habe aber noch ne Bude angefragt, aber noch keine Antwort. #q

Lenz kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Da bin ich eisern :g.


----------



## sunny (7. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Tja, dann wirst du wohl im Auto pennen müssen. Hast du kein Dachgepäckträger? Dann kannst du schon mal üben, wie das später so ist .


----------



## marv3108 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ja ja. Für nächstes Jahr Ostern habe ich auch angefragt. Mal schauen. 

Da es ja bis zum 16.10. noch ein bisschen hin ist, werde ich mal nach Heiligenhafen donnern. Ist zwar nicht so mein Ding, aber was solls. Hauptsache die Rute schwingen. #:


----------



## sunny (7. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ostern wird es bestimmt genauso schwer ne Bleibe zu finden, wie jetzt. Da sind nämlich auch wieder Ferien. Hab das nen büschen unterschätzt.

Viel Glück in Heilitown. Mit welchem Kutter soll es denn losgehen?


----------



## marv3108 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

MS Tanja. Hauptsache raus. Willste mit?


----------



## sunny (7. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Nä, ich gebe bis Rügen erst mal Ruhe |supergri.


----------



## Reppi (7. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das ist ja echt nen Wunschkonzert....|supergri
Henry wird mir den Kopf abreissen.........
Anderer, nicht ganz ausgegorener Gedanke...........großes (günstiges Arpartemente für drei Übernachtung) und ggf. die Kosten umlegen....?
Melde mich jetzt erst mal in Besprechung ab.......


----------



## sunny (7. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Jaaa, da siehst mal mit was für Problemen ich mich hier rumprügeln muss |supergri.

Also der Gedanke mit den großen Appartements und dann die Kosten umlegen, ist im ersten Schuss nicht schlecht. Aber wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, möchte ich mit euch Minnesängern nicht in ein Zimmer . Hab mich bis jetzt noch nicht ganz von der Norge-Woche erholt |supergri .

Hab noch nen Tipp von Gerd (Kaptein der Julia) bekommen, Anfrage ist raus.


----------



## sunny (7. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das ist das Angebot was ich erhalten habe:

Wir können Ihnen 1 Doppelzimmer mit Aufbettung vom 15. – 18.10.10 zu 75,- Euro pro Tag , 1 Doppelzimmer vom 16. – 18.10.10 zu 60,- Euro pro Tag und 1 Doppelzimmer vom 16 . – 17.10.10 zu 45,- Euro oder der Gast geht in das Zimmer vom 16-18.10 als Aufbettung 15,- Euro, anbieten.

Frühstück ist im Preis drinn, frühstücken können wir ab 06.00 Uhr. Ist das so genehm? Dann sage ich morgen zu. 

Hier geht es ggf. hin:
http://www.kapitaensmesse.de/


----------



## Yupii (7. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

das wäre ja für euch dichtebei.


----------



## Reppi (8. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Mach et Otze !|supergri


----------



## knutemann (8. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Allns kloar#6


----------



## sunny (8. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Oki, dann setzt sich die Zimmerbelegung wie folgt zusammen:

Knutemann, Nemles und angelnrolfman eine Butze und

Marküs, Reppi und meine Wenigkeit die andere.

Knute und Co, wollt ihr Samstag schon in der Pension frühstücken? Dann bestell ich euer Frühstück auf'm Kutter ab. 

@marv3108
Ich glaube, da sind noch mehr Zimmer frei. Frag mal an.


----------



## knutemann (8. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Da sprech ich mal einfach auch für meine Zimmergenossen: Da es schon ab 0600 was hinter die Kiemen jibbet, werden wir in der Pension schlemmen|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (8. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So Zimmer sind geordert, warte noch auf die Bestätigung. Alles weitere, frühstücken und so, teile ich unserem Pensionswirt erst kurz vorher mit, falls sich der eine oder andere doch noch anders entscheidet.


----------



## marv3108 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das werde ich tun. Muss ja nur von Freitag auf Samstag schlafen. Düse nach dem Angeln am Samstag gen Heimat. Is dir ja bekannt. Bin froh, dass ich überhaupt noch mit darf #t


----------



## Yupii (8. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Knute und Co, wollt ihr Samstag schon in der Pension frühstücken? Dann bestell ich euer Frühstück auf'm Kutter ab.


ich denke , knute nimmt morgens nur Scheidebecher zu sich|supergri
Wat soll dann feste Nahrung in seinem Luxuskörper


----------



## sunny (8. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Yupii, so langsam musst du dir mal nen neuen Spruch einfallen lassen. Wird irgendwie langweilig .


----------



## Yupii (8. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

tschuldigung, das ich jemandem auf die Füsse getreten bin, liegt wohl an meinem hohen Alter. Kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## sunny (9. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sodelle, Bestätigung der Zimmerreservierung ist eingegangen. Unserem Tripp steht also nichts mehr im Weg. 

Hab sogar noch nen anderes Angebot bekommen. Erst findet man gar kein Zimmer, dann wieder doppelt.


----------



## knutemann (9. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Haste fein gemacht#6
Gottseidank hast du noch etwas zum Pennen gefunden:l


----------



## nemles (9. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Feinifein #h

Hauptsache, was zum Pennen, hatte schon Befürchtungen :c

Aber nun wird alles gut


----------



## Reppi (21. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Mal wieder hoch geholt.....
Gibbet nicht neues, oder altes, was neu verkauft werden könnte ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Reppi.....sind wohl alle am Hakenschärfen für die Tour, ausser Sunny.......der schippert gerade auf 'ner Kreuzfahrt im Mittelmeer...........


----------



## Reppi (21. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Norge; Mittelmeer...............
Noch so einer mit 100 Tage Urlaubsanspruch im Jahr.....|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So,..........morgen ist der Sunny ja wieder da......mal sehen wieviel "Filet" er auf dem Kreuzfahrtschiff gemacht hat!!  (mit'm "Boot" rausfahren ohne angeln.....dat geit nich...#d)


----------



## sunny (27. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Mädels, endlich wieder im verregneten Deutscheland und auf Arbeit #6. 

Die olle Sonne und die schiggen Mädels im knappen Leibchen waren garnicht gut für meine Pumpe, meine Augen und mein Hals |bigeyes|supergri. Mein Knie tut mir auch noch nen büschen weh |rolleyes. Aber scheen war's trotzdem #6.

Noch 19 Tage, dann geit das scharf.


----------



## nemles (27. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Die olle Sonne und die schiggen Mädels im knappen Leibchen waren garnicht gut für meine Pumpe, meine Augen und mein Hals |bigeyes|supergri. Mein Knie tut mir auch noch nen büschen weh |rolleyes. Aber scheen war's trotzdem #6.



Wenns anfängt, weh zu tun, sollte man(n) aufhören:m


----------



## sunny (27. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Noch kann ich die Schmerzen ertragen . Also nix mit aufhören.

Ich muss nur mal mit meinem Frauchen sprechen, dass sie sich nächstes mal kniefreundlichere Schuhe anzieht. Weiß garnicht, was die immer gehabt hat #c.


----------



## Reppi (28. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Dir tun die Knie weh ? Dein Frauchen soll kniefreundlichere Schuhe anziehen ??????
Oh mannnn..........mehr will ich gar nicht lesen, ist ja eklig |supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sunny, immer weitermachen, nicht aufhören.....entweder deine Frau gibt irgendwann auf   #c  oder du bekommst an der Stelle eine schöne dicke Hornhaut!!!!!​


----------



## sunny (28. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Reppi schrieb:


> Dir tun die Knie weh ? Dein Frauchen soll kniefreundlichere Schuhe anziehen ??????
> Oh mannnn..........mehr will ich gar nicht lesen, ist ja eklig |supergri|supergri



Vielleicht hätte ich zum besseren Verständnis Scheinbein schreiben sollen. So langsam gehen die dunklen violetten Blutergüsse ins helle gelb über. Ich muss auch nicht mehr so humpel |supergri. Geht also wieder bergauf  #6. Nächstes mal zieh ich mir gleich Schienbeinschoner an.


----------



## Coasthunter (29. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Moin Mädels, endlich wieder im verregneten Deutscheland und auf Arbeit #6.
> Mein Knie tut mir auch noch nen büschen weh |rolleyes.




Wolltest Dir was dazu verdien? Auf den Knien? |muahah:

Jetzt weiß ich, wie Du Dein "Lodderleben" finanzierst.


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wolltest Dir was dazu verdien? Auf den Knien? |muahah:
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich, wie Du Dein "Lodderleben" finanzierst.


 
 (ich hau mich wech!!!!!)

Gedanken hatte ich mir auch schon gemacht!! |kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (29. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Oooh, ihr bösen #d .

Man muss heutzutage eben flexibel sein , wenn man sich nen büschen was leisten will.


----------



## Coasthunter (29. September 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Oooh, ihr bösen #d .
> 
> Man muss heutzutage eben flexibel sein , wenn man sich nen büschen was leisten will.



flexibel und vor allem belastbar..........


----------



## sunny (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Noch 11 Tage dann machen wir die Ostsee blutig |supergri.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

na, mal abwarten...... aber ich glaub schon, dass der ein oder andere Fisch rauskommt.....
Samstag noch 'nen "Kumpen Kaltes" bei Markus trinken und dann sind's nur noch ein paar Tage.....und da Knute, Tom und ich die "Rentnertour" machen, also Freitag anreisen, werden wir wohl schon Freitagabend das erste Mal zum kleinen gelben Mann mit den guten Portionen gehen......:k:k



sunny schrieb:


> Noch 11 Tage dann machen wir die Ostsee blutig |supergri.


----------



## sunny (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sojasprossensalat soll der Hit sein .


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Sojasprossensalat soll der Hit sein .


 
Joo, aaaaaber ........und mit SAKE !!!!!


----------



## marv3108 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Tach. Bin auch schon Freitag da. Wir könnten ja auch schon bei Gerd auf dem Schiff nen Bierchen schlürfen?! Wie siehts aus?


----------



## sunny (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Heißt das, dass du auch schon auf'm Kutter pennst. Veteidige meinen Platz vom letzten mal mit deinem Leben .


----------



## marv3108 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So sieht das aus. Olaf, dass werde ich für dich tun. Mit meinem Leben und alles was ich besitze ##. Oder lieber doch die andere Seite????


----------



## sunny (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Oooh, du böser :r |supergri. Diesesmal läuft die letzte Drift auf meiner Seite.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Tach. Bin auch schon Freitag da. Wir könnten ja auch schon bei Gerd auf dem Schiff nen Bierchen schlürfen?! Wie siehts aus?


 
Hm.....Ideen kannst du haben :k......muss aber erstmal meine "Zellengenossen" fragen ,nicht dass die schon was geplant haben....#c


----------



## marv3108 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Jo, dann mach das mal. Bin ja auch nicht vor 19.00 Uhr oben. Was Essen muss ich auch noch. Und und und...

Dann ist ja noch die Sache mit Olaf seinem Angelplatz. Den muss ich auch noch irgendwie verteidigen?!#q


----------



## sunny (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Na ja, solange musste ja nicht veteidigen. Spätestens um 05.30 Uhr sind wir auch auf Kutter. Abfahrt ist doch immer noch 07.00 Uhr oder fährt jetzt später raus, weil es noch dunkel ist |supergri?


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Jo, dann mach das mal. Bin ja auch nicht vor 19.00 Uhr oben. Was Essen muss ich auch noch. Und und und...
> 
> Dann ist ja noch die Sache mit Olaf seinem Angelplatz. Den muss ich auch noch irgendwie verteidigen?!#q


 
Jo, werden uns kurzschliessen   

Was den Angelplatz von Sunny angeht, da ist der echt flexibel......


----------



## nemles (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Was den Angelplatz von Sunny angeht, da ist der echt flexibel......



Ist ja letztendlich auch egal.... wo man nix fängt |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



nemles schrieb:


> Ist ja letztendlich auch egal.... wo man nix fängt |supergri


 
Moin Tom,

ich wollte es nicht sagen  |sagnix.......


----------



## Reppi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



> Noch 11 Tage dann machen wir die Ostsee blutig



Beim Filetieren deines einzigen Dorsches in den Finger schneiden ??|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ihr seid so gut zu mir |krach: .


----------



## Yupii (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Frage an die Mädelz, die schon mal was gefangen haben:
Wird an Bord filetiert? Ich frage nur, falls ich zufällig nen maßigen Dorsch erwischen sollte#c


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Yupii schrieb:


> Frage an die Mädelz, die schon mal was gefangen haben:
> Wird an Bord filetiert? Ich frage nur, falls ich zufällig nen maßigen Dorsch erwischen sollte#c


 
Moin Uwe, jau filetiert werden kann an Bord.....


----------



## knutemann (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Jepp#6


----------



## Reppi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hoffentlich ist bis dahin schon meine "Coolman" am Start; und hoffentlich reicht sie aus....|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Wieviel Liter Fassungsvermögen hat sie denn?


----------



## Reppi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

nur 66 L............|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Uihuihui, da du nur einen Tag mit rausfährst, könnte das gerade so reichen .


----------



## Sterni01 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Er kricht das Ding schon voll !
Zur Not mit erfrischendem Ostseewasser ! |supergri


----------



## Reppi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

;+;+;+;+
Wieso fahr ich nur einen Tag mit raus ???

Eigentlich komme ich doch Samstag morgen direkt...Angeln......1x schalafen....raus...dann nach Haus ??????
Oder wie, oder was ???


----------



## sunny (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Na ist doch logisch, weil die Kühlbox voll ist .  

Ne, hatte eben nen kleinen Aussetzer zwischen den Ohren |uhoh:.


----------



## Reppi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Du kennst doch meine gesundheitlichen Probleme ; war gerade wieder soweit..
Aber Du hast natürlich Recht; erster Tag Truhe voll; aber ich wollte/sollte doch für dich am 2.Tag ein paar Fische fangen, damit Du nicht ganz ohne zurück fährst....|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das ist aber nett von dir, dass du für mich mitfangen willst :r|supergri.


----------



## Yupii (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Brauchen wir eigentlich den Meck-Pomm-Schein, oder gehts weiter raus?


----------



## sunny (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Eigentlich geht es weit raus. Aber wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, brauchen wir nen Meck.Pomm.-Schein. Stellt sich aber erst nen Tag vorher raus.


----------



## Reppi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



> Das ist aber nett von dir, dass du für mich mitfangen willst



Wieso will ? Muss ! Bei der Kohle die Du mir zahlen willst


----------



## Yupii (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hat der Käptn welche an Bord? Oder wo willste denn z.B. nach der Rücktour am Samstag für Sonntag dann noch nen Schein herkriegen?


----------



## sunny (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Die bekommt man an der Schell-Tanke, wenn du in Sassnitz rein kommst rechte Hand. Aber mach dir keine Sorgen, dat wird supi und wir werden schön weit draußen fischen können.


@Reppi
Petze.


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin, noch eine Woche.....!!!!!|laola:


----------



## sunny (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Und Wetter sieht auch gut aus. Hoffentlich bleibt das so #6.


----------



## Reppi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hör auf zu unken.............das Wetter im Moment einfach nicht beachten....


----------



## marv3108 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin. Olaf wird fangen ohne Ende... Er hat nämlich neue Wunderpilker . Wo er die bloß gesehen hat??? #c


----------



## sunny (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Wenn ich denn wenigstens die richtige Farbe geliefert bekommen hätte |uhoh:. Wird aber auch so reichen |rolleyes. 

Maik, haste wieder die Sackkarre für deine Pilkerkisten dabei oder haste heimlich trainiert, damit du sie selber tragen kannst .

Mach schon mal nen paar Kniebeugen. Samstag um 07.14 Uhr gibt es nen Leuchtfeuer zum Augen öffnen |bigeyes.


----------



## marv3108 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Was meinste, warum ich meinen Bruder immer mitnehmen muss?! Das ist meine Sackkarre! 

Um 7.14 Uhr erst??? Naja, besser als keinen. Hauptsache ich stürze nicht so ab, wie letztes mal... Dann heisst nämlich gleich  |gutenach


----------



## sunny (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Deswegen ja erst 07.14 Uhr. Dann kannste wenigstens noch kurz den Hafen bei Tageslicht sehen, bevor du wieder müde wirst |supergri.


----------



## marv3108 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich find das richtig schön, wie du an mich denkst! |rolleyes

Haste etwa die falsche Farbe geliefert bekommen? Zur Not könnte ich dir einen leihen. Habe nämlich noch 3 Stück von diesem besagten Pilker geordert. Das wird aber nicht billig mein Lieber #g


----------



## sunny (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Dann gönn ich dir lieber nen Dorsch mehr |supergri.


----------



## Reppi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Pilker braucht man auch ?|rolleyes
Zum Glück habe ich ja noch meine 500 gr. Pilker aus Norge.....
Hat jemand von Euch mit Wattis gefischt, beim letzten mal ?


----------



## marv3108 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Was sind Wattis?????????????? Pilker! Einfach nur Pilker!!!!!


----------



## sunny (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Nö, hab auf der Julia auch noch keinen gesehen, der das ausprobiert hat. Vielleicht die neue Geheimwaffe |supergri.


----------



## Yupii (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Zum Glück bin ich nur am Sonntag dabei
Ich wüsste sonst gar nicht, wie ich all die Fische, die mein neuer Wunderköder fängt, nach Hause bekommen soll


----------



## sunny (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Na, auf den Köder bin ich ja mal gespant |supergri.


----------



## Yupii (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

ist nen Wolperdinger in Kleinformat|supergri


----------



## Yupii (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

so wie es im Moment aussieht, wirds ja wohl keine 30 Grad am nächsten Wochenende dort oben geben:c. 8-9° Landtemp. is ja schön schattig


----------



## Reppi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin Jungs;
ich bin die ganze Zeit am grübeln, wie ich es logistisch am Besten anstelle...........|rolleyes
Die ca. 40 Dorsche, die ich Samstag fange........haben wir da überhaupt Kapazität, die einzufrieren ?
Dann Sonntag nach dem Angeln zurück, Kühltruhe plündern und on the road......


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

nur 40 Dorsche??   hm....das nenn ich mal Bescheidenheit.  
Ich mach mir im Moment Gedanken, welches "Angora-Tier" ich unterziehen soll??!!|bigeyes Wie Uwe sagte, wird echt frisch........aber evtl. kann man sich ja "warmdrillen"


----------



## sunny (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Reppi, wir haben genug Gefrier-Kapzitäten an der Unterkunft. Wenn es so kalt wird wie angekündigt, kannste das Zeugs auch auf'n Balkon legen . 

Wegen Klamotten mach ich mir keinen Kopp. Denke auch, dass wir da im T-Shirt stehen, weil wir drillen bis der Arzt kommt |supergri. Nen langen Schlübber werde ich mir wohl überziehen, damit es meine Prachtnüsse und der Bewacher schön mollig haben .


----------



## marv3108 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So, keine guten Nachrichten für Euch. Samstag werde ich dann mal fangen und Sonntag fährt Gerd seine Tochter mit. Und die kann angeln! Da habt ihr keine Chance mehr. Ich hätte auch fast mal verloren. 

Doch noch eine gute Nachricht, Dorsch ist da!!!!!!!!! :z


----------



## sunny (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ach weißt du, ich hatte noch nie den Drang, die meisten Fische auf'm Kutter fangen zu wollen. Von daher gönne ich euch das, vor allem ihr :r |supergri. Hoffentlich steht sie nicht direkt neben mir |rolleyes.

Seine Tochter will dich wohl nicht ernsthaft angeln? Die macht uns doch bestimmt nur die Schnittchen und wird sich um unser Wohlbefinden kümmern oder  .

Und das Dorsch da ist, glaube ich erst, wenn ich denn welche inner Kiste habe.


----------



## flowree (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hallo "Rügen-Crew" 


fahre freitag in Sassnitz raus..und da es meine jungfernfahrt in und um rügen wird, wollte ich mal fragen, welche pilkergewichte und jigköpfe ich ungefähr mitnehmen muss.. 

war sonst immer nur in und um fehmarn, und da kamm ich mit max. 80-90gr immer gut klar, allerdings war ich vor ein paar jahren mal mitm kutter vor bornholm draussen und da mussten es schon min. 150gr sein! 

grüße!


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



flowree schrieb:


> Hallo "Rügen-Crew"
> 
> 
> fahre freitag in Sassnitz raus..und da es meine jungfernfahrt in und um rügen wird, wollte ich mal fragen, welche pilkergewichte und jigköpfe ich ungefähr mitnehmen muss..
> ...


 
Hi, also mit deinen Gewichten bist du schon gut bedient. (Kann mal vorkommen, dass echt "Hammerdrift" ist, das so 200gr, aber für Freitag ist da "Ententeich" angesagt!!

(guckst du hier   http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/rue_anfrage.php)

Viel Spass


----------



## sunny (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Grundsätzlich sollten Pilker bis 150 gr. reichen. Ich habe aber immer ein/zwei Pilker bis 200 gr. dabei, falls die Drift doch mal stärker ausfällt.


----------



## flowree (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Alles klar! also alles wie gehabt..  


wie sind eure erfahrungen mit jigs und beifängern?!
bin leider kein großer fan von beifängern auf der ostsee, fischte bis dato eigentlich immer nur solo mit pilker oder gummi und bin damit eigentlich immer ganz gut "gefahren"..


----------



## sunny (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich fische immer mit einem Beifänger. Habe bisher 80% der Fische drauf gefangen, warum auch immer #c.

Gummifisch probiere ich auch jedesmal wieder, Fangmenge bis jetzt, nikkese #d.


----------



## Yupii (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Mädelz, es sieht so aus, dass es Samstag für euch nen büschen welliger wird|bigeyes


----------



## flowree (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich fische immer mit einem Beifänger. Habe bisher 80% der Fische drauf gefangen, warum auch immer #c.
> 
> Gummifisch probiere ich auch jedesmal wieder, Fangmenge bis jetzt, nikkese #d.




ja das hört man von vielen, dass sie die meisten fische auf ihre beifänger haben! ich persönlich hatte allerdings solo mehr erfolg und meine fischkiste war meistens min genauso gut, wenn nich sogar manchmal besser gefühlt wie die der kollegen! 

beim gufieren probiere ich auch immer noch viel und es läuft auch immer noch suboptimal aufm kutter im vergleich zum klassiker..hatte allerdings ganz gute erfahrungen in der andrift mit Vertikalgummis ala "Lunker city Fin-S"..


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Yupii schrieb:


> Mädelz, es sieht so aus, dass es Samstag für euch nen büschen welliger wird|bigeyes


 
Hi Uwe,

hm hast du eine andere, bessere Quelle?? #c Wenn ich unter http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/rue_anfrage.php mal rumschaue, habe ich heute die Vorschau bis Freitag und da haben wir 'nen bisschen Wind und kaum (0-0,5) Welle......|rolleyes|rolleyes
Morgen früh (Mittwoch, sind wir etwas schlauer) Aber sicher können wir erst Freitag auf Rügen oder besser noch Samstag auf dem Wasser sein...|kopfkrat
Hoffen wir mal das Beste !!!! #h


----------



## Reppi (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Windfinder meldet Samstag in Böen bis 27 Knoten aus O......
Oh mann............


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Windfinder traue ich erst 12 Stunden vor Ausfahrt :g
Langfristig liegen die immer sehr grob daneben.


----------



## marv3108 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Reppi schrieb:


> Windfinder meldet Samstag in Böen bis 27 Knoten aus O......
> Oh mann............


 
Dann reichen ja 60 gr. Pilker?! Dann muss ich mir noch welche besorgen

Es soll auch regnen. Das ist viel schlimmer #q


----------



## Reppi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Der Regen stört dann nicht; bei ner 6 aus O fährt er nicht raus...........


----------



## marv3108 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Wetter.com sagt ne 3! Das wird schon...


----------



## sunny (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Macht euch nicht wuschig. 

Uns wird vom Regen das Wasser aus den Stiefelen laufen und wir werden uns aufgrund des Wellenganges die Hacken nach oben :v. Dafür gibt es dann weniger Fisch. Also passt doch .


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



sunny schrieb:


> Macht euch nicht wuschig.
> 
> Uns wird vom Regen das Wasser aus den Stiefelen laufen und wir werden aus aufgrund des Wellenganges die Hacken nach oben :v. Dafür gibt es dann weniger Fisch. Also passt doch .


 
Moin, stimmt ja......du fährst ja mit, dann kann dat nüscht werden!!  |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes........(hat aber den Vorteil, wenn jemand die Julia sucht, nur der "Futterspur" auf dem Wasser folgen. Die Möven gehen da bestimmt nicht ran (Ouzo, Heidegeist etc........)


----------



## Reppi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



> Wetter.com sagt



Wetteronline ne 4 aus O.........das geht; gut zum Rückwärtsessen...|rolleyes

Gibbet denn überhaupt ne "Notplan" ?


----------



## sunny (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Eigentlich nicht. 

Reppi, schick mir noch mal deine Handy-Nr. per PN. Da marv3108 Freitag schon auf'm Schaluppi ist, rufe ich ihn abends mal an und erfrage den ernst der Lage. 

Wenn nix geht, brauchen wir im schlimmsten Fall erst garnicht anreisen.

Sofern ich mich nicht melde, geit das aber los.


----------



## marv3108 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Äh, ich werde natürlich Donnerstag mit Gerd telefonieren. Habe kein Bock, 1200 km für nix und wieder nix zu fahren. #d

Aber, du darfst mich trotzdem gerne anrufen. |bla:


----------



## sunny (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Nu stell dich mal nicht so an #d. Das kannste doch mal für uns machen . 

Ne, völlig ok. Würde ich an deiner Stelle auch so handhaben.


----------



## Yupii (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

ich hatte auch bei Windfinder geschaut. Da hat sich das von gestern bis heute für Samstach nicht verbessert#d Angelnrolfmann seine Wetterseite gibt da schon wesentlich Freundlicheres her.
Aaaba für Sonntach sieht`s im Moment wesentlich angenehmer aus, wenns auch nen büschen Maikühl werden soll.


----------



## sunny (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Wir müssen einfach abwarten und hoffen, dass das Wetter passt.


----------



## Reppi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Genau; abwarten...das wird schon noch !
Aber was machen wir bei der Konstellation Samstag ******** und Sonntag gut ?
Hat Olaf da ein Showprogramm für Samstag gebucht |rolleyes


----------



## sunny (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Dann gibt es Ouzo satt und nach der 2. Flasche spielen wir Schweine im Weltall .

Das wäre richtig Mist Samstag pfui, Sonntag hui.


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@sunny, du kannst ja schonmal 'nen Plan machen, wie du uns am Samstag unterhälst.......wenn ich die Wetterdaten anschaue   #d   http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/rue_anfrage.php

So'n Dr......


----------



## sunny (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Wir müssen uns dann insgesamt mal Gedanken machen. 

Wenn die Tour am Samstag dem Wetter zum Opfer fällt, macht es ja bspw. keinen Sinn für euch, schon am Freitag anzureisen. Das müssen wir aber mit der Pension abkaspern. 

Oder fahren wir ggf. für einen Tag überhaupt nach Rügen. Muss dann mit Gerd und Pension geklärt werden |uhoh:. Es ist doch zum aus der Haut fahren :r.


----------



## marv3108 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich werd noch irre! Das ist der letzte Termin dies Jahr, wo ich los darf. Danach heisst es, KIND kriegen. 

Olaf, das ist wie im Juni. Da fing das auch so an....


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

hm..........so, getze meine Meinung / Vorschlag.....Info von Gerd holen, entspr. Pension / Unterkunft gegebenenfalls ändern...#c. (Können wir das jetzt schon machen?? Kann Gerd jetzt schon eine verbindl. Aussage machen??)

Wenn's Samstag nix wird, wollen wir, wie sunny schon schrieb, für einen Angeltag (Sonntag) da hochrauschen?? #c:c:c


----------



## knutemann (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich gurke da auch für einen Tag hoch:l und marv wollte doch am Donnerstagabend mit Gerd telefonieren, dann sehen wir ja weiter.


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



knutemann schrieb:


> Ich gurke da auch für einen Tag hoch:l und marv wollte doch am Donnerstagabend mit Gerd telefonieren, dann sehen wir ja weiter.


 


Jo, 'nen Tach warten....dann mal sehen  #c


----------



## marv3108 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Genau. Werde heute schon mit Ihm sprechen. Er kann die Lage ja sicher ein bisschen besser abschätzen. Werde ihm auch sagen, dass wir nicht mit aller Gewalt rausfahren wollen, nur dass die Tour stattfindet. Vor den Kreidefelsen kann ich auch mit nen Ausflugsdampfer rumdümpeln.

Was haltet ihr davon? Klare Worte!


----------



## norge_klaus (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hi Jungs,

ruhig Blut ! Bisher steht der Wind auf NW bis W bis SW. Richtig fies ist eine Windlage aus NO bis O über SO, da sich dann vor der Ostküste von Rügen eine Welle aufbaut, die die  MY Julia heftig in Bewegung bringt. Ist dann nicht lustig. Selbst wenn am Tag der Ausfahrt eine 4- 5 angekündigt ist.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Reppi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Das ist ja das Problem; ne 4-5 aus O.......

Da es jetzt ja schon angesprochen wird; für einen Tag lohnt sich das nicht wirklich für mich..........
Wird sollten morgen spät nachmittag ne Deadline ziehen; bis dahin haben wir ja auch schon ein-zwei Aussagen mehr, oder ?


----------



## sunny (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Jungs treibt euch hier nicht gegenseitig das Blut hoch. Kein Mensch kann den Wind 3 Tage im voraus ansagen. 

Maik, telefonier morgen bitte mit Gerd und ruf mich danach an bzw. sag mir ne Uhrzeit, wann ich mich bei dir melden kann. Ich gebe die Infos dann entsprechend weiter. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass Gerd morgen schon ne klare Aussage treffen kann. Hellseher ist er ja noch nicht |bigeyes |supergri.


----------



## Reppi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Nachtrag.......
Jetzt meldet Windfinder für Samstag besser und Sonntag shit.........;+;+;+; ich dreh bald ab.....


----------



## Reppi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



> Kein Mensch kann den Wind 3 Tage im voraus ansagen.



Was Du als "Reiseleiter" auch nicht ?
Hätte ich das gewußt, hätte ich nicht "bei Dir gebucht"..|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## marv3108 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Mir fällt grad ein, dass meine Ruten noch auf dem Schiff sind. Ich muss so oder so da hoch. #q

So machen wir das. Morgen wird telefoniert. Olaf, ich rufe dich dann an. Glaube, ist einfacher. Ich dreh auch bald ab hier |uhoh:


----------



## sunny (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

|rotwerden Bin ja noch Reiseleiter in Ausbildung.


----------



## Reppi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



> Bin ja noch Reiseleiter in Ausbildung



Und wenn Du Dich jetzt nicht anstrengst; bald vor mir sitzend !!!|supergri

Habe gerade von Agrarwetter, über WF und Wissen wie der Wind weht geguckt..........
Jetzt Samstag morgen Ententeich und ab nachmittag ne 5-6 ...bis Sonntag.....


----------



## marv3108 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Agrarwetter sagt bei mir ne 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! für Samstag


----------



## Yupii (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



knutemann schrieb:


> Ich gurke da auch für einen Tag hoch:l und marv wollte doch am Donnerstagabend mit Gerd telefonieren, dann sehen wir ja weiter.



Du willst ja nur zu mir:l


----------



## knutemann (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Nööhhh, zu den Fischen|rolleyes


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

erst mal Morgen abwarten...

Knute, steht die Mitfahrgelegenheit noch, egal ob Freitach oder Sonnabend?

Und denkst Du bitte an die Büx vom Floater?


----------



## knutemann (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Selbstredend beides:l


----------



## Reppi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So langsam verliere ich die Hoffnung..........6-7...........


----------



## sunny (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Wo guckst du denn immer |kopfkrat? Lt. wetter.com Samstag ne 3-4 und Sonntag ne 2.


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Moin,

hier sieht's jetzt auch schon besser aus......
http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/rue_anfrage.php


----------



## sunny (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Also, ich sehe momentan nicht, dass unsere Tour ins Wasser fällt. Und ob das Samstag tatsächlich nen büschen Wind gibt, da gehe ich auch noch nicht mit los.


----------



## Reppi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



> Und ob das Samstag tatsächlich nen büschen Wind gibt,



Ne 6 aus NO, ist ein büschen.....Deine goldige Zuversicht möchte ich haben..|supergri|supergri
Aber warten wir mal was Kaptein sagt.....


----------



## Yupii (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Dat wird schon. Jeder Wetterdienst sagt im Moment was anderes. Ich überlege, ob ich bei den schattigen Temperaturen nicht den Floater einpacke. Lieber schwitzen als mit Leuchtfeuer gegen die Kälte ankämpfen|supergri


----------



## Reppi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Klar Floater muss mit; meiner ist zum Glück superleicht...


----------



## Yupii (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

bei meinem Gewicht ist mein Floater auch superleicht.
Nächstes Jahr gibbet von der Chefin für Norge nen Atmungsaktiven:vik:


----------



## Reppi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Also ich finde wir nehmen einen Durchschnittswert..|rolleyes

http://nordwind-ev.de/index.php?id=181&standort=Sassnitz&L=0

http://www.wetteronline.de/Mecklenburg-Vorp/Arkona.htm

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/arkona

Jungs, können wir uns auf eine Deadline einigen, da ich ggf. doch schon morgen rüber rauschen würde...?


----------



## sunny (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Der Wert vom Windfinder ist doch völlig i. O. . Den nehmen wir |supergri. Wart man ab, morgen steht da nur noch ne 3. 

Heute Abend gegen 18.00Uhr bekomme ich Nachricht, wie es aussieht. Das wird dann auch hier zu lesen sein.

Wenn du ggf. morgen schon los willst, schläfst du dann bei nem Kumpel? Weil Pension ist erst ab Samstag gebucht.


----------



## Reppi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Frauchen will sich nun das weekend zur Schwester nach NS absetzen und da war dann mein Gedanke abends mit meinem Mörser T rüber und hinten luschern........sonst bin ich Samstag ja so unausgewogen...

Die ganze Aktion erinnert mich ans gelbe Riff.......gleiche Prognosen, teleniert.."kommt man hoch, halb so wild"......nur kot....und normales Angeln unmöglich und den zweiten Tag dann dicht unter Land, die 35 er gejagt.......aber ich will ja nicht unken..|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Reppi schrieb:


> aber ich will ja nicht unken..|rolleyes|rolleyes



Na, dann ist ja gut .


----------



## marv3108 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So Jungs. Grad mit Gerd telefoniert. Morgens ne 3, ab Mittag 4. Dem ganzen steht also nichts im Wege. Es geht an!!!!!!!!!!#h


----------



## Yupii (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Geistert denn schon einer von euch morgen in Sassnitz rum?


----------



## marv3108 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Bin ab 19.00 Uhr auf dem Schiff. Gerd ist auch da.


----------



## Yupii (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

mal schauen, vielleicht guck ich auch mal rum.


----------



## Reppi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Morgen ne 3 hilft uns Samstag und Sonntag aber noch nicht -))..gibt das da was neues von der Front ?


----------



## marv3108 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



marv3108 schrieb:


> So Jungs. Grad mit Gerd telefoniert. Morgens ne 3, ab Mittag 4. Dem ganzen steht also nichts im Wege. Es geht an!!!!!!!!!!#h



Ich meinte natürlich Samstag


----------



## sunny (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Seht ihr Männers. Alles wird gut. Hab ich doch gesagt |supergri.


----------



## Yupii (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So Mädelz,
ich mach mich dann mal auf den Weg|supergri


----------



## sunny (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Wir sehen uns Sonntag. Kommt heile an.


----------



## Reppi (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Alles IST gut...|supergri
Ich weis zwar noch nicht, wem ich morgen bei einer 5-6 die Ohren abschlage, aber da wird sich schon jemand finden...|supergri|supergri
Sollten wir vielleicht noch Handy-Nr. tauschen ? Ich bin nur bis Mittag on und zuhause hat sich mein PC gestern mit Wurmbefall abgemeldet..:r


----------



## sunny (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Meine hast doch oder? Und für's Ohren abschlagen muss immer der Käpt'n herhalten. Musst aber genau zielen, weil viel ist da nicht mehr .


----------



## Reppi (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



> Meine hast doch oder



Nummern sind wie Schall und Rauch.......schick bitte noch einmal..|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Sitze gerade am Hafen..#d
Heute sind sie nicht raus. Es bläst ne 6 von Nordost:c

AAAAAber morgen wirds gut. Da bin ja auch ich dabei
Mal schauen, wo sie sich herumtreiben|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Yupii schrieb:


> Sitze gerade am Hafen..#d
> Heute sind sie nicht raus. Es bläst ne 6 von Nordost:c
> 
> AAAAAber morgen wirds gut. Da bin ja auch ich dabei
> Mal schauen, wo sie sich herumtreiben|supergri


 
Moin Yupii,

da wirst du kein Glück haben, wenn du die Kollegen suchst. *Sind heute morgen alle wieder abgereist.* (Bin gerade zu hause eingetroffen....) Hatten heute morgen mit Gerd gesprochen, Wetter soll morgen so, wie heute sein (aus NO,  heisst, die Welle steht genau drauf.........#d) Tour für heute und morgen abgesagt!! Tja, schade eigentlich...wir waren gestern schon angereist.............;+


----------



## nemles (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Vom Winde verweht #q#q#q


----------



## Reppi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Jaja....wer den Wetterdienst lesen kann...:c:c#d#d|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

So, ich bin auch wieder zuhause mit nem gaaaanz dicken Hals:r:r:r:r:r:r:r
Samstag gegen 18.00 Uhr Anruf von Frau Häfner: " Der Wind lässt nicht nach, die Tour morgen fällt aus.." Darauf habe ich mich verlassen, obwohl mir morgens der Käpt`n der Kalinin noch sagte " morgen wirds besser" Aber ich dachte, die Häfners werden den Wetterbericht ja nicht aus einer Kristallkugel ablesen, obwohl woher Herr Häfner ne 3 für Samstag herhatte, bleibt mir ein Rätsel, da alle Wetterdienste, die ich noch am Freitag morgens vor der Abfahrt anschaute, was von 5-6, 20 Knoten Windgeschwindigkeiten zeigten. Na ja ,ich hab gar keine Ahnung. 
Gut, ich habe dann nicht versucht, Samstagabend evtl. noch nen Platz auf der Jan Cux oder Möve zu ergattern.
Sonntag um 7.00 Uhr war der erste Blick auf`s Wasser...#d
Kein Wind, die Sonne ging auf, hohe Wellenberge von ca. 20 cm:r:r
Herr Häfner, ich habe nur ca. 100m Luftlinie von Ihnen gewohnt, ich nehme an, Sie haben ein genauso fürcherliches Wetter morgens gesehen..
Verarsxxx kann ich mich alleine, dazu brauche ich Sie nicht.
Wfnn Sie mir gesagt hätten, es sind zuwenig Leute für eine Ausfahrt, hätte ich akzeptiert. Aber nicht so. Oder ist das Wetter wieder so plötzlich umgeschlagen??
Übrigens war es mittags am Kap Arkona auch nicht besser: Windstärke 1-2 Bft mit Böfefn bis 3 Bft.  Wellen so gut wie keine. Daher waren auch viele Kleinboote dort unterwegs.
Mein Fazit: Rügen gerne wieder aber nicht mit der MY Julia.
Wie sagten meine Vermieter, zwei Häuser weiter von Häfners wohnend: " Die haben es wohl nicht mehr nötig" Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## norge_klaus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hi Yupii,

so ähnlich habe ich auch schon gedacht. Sei froh, daß ihr nicht in Richtung Nordosten gefahren seid. Die Restdünung nach Wind und Wetter wie am Samstag ist furchtbar ! Die My Julia schaukelt dann wie eine Nußschale.....sonst ein tolles Boot !

Gruß

Norge Klaus


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Yupii,
> 
> so ähnlich habe ich auch schon gedacht. Sei froh, daß ihr nicht in Richtung Nordosten gefahren seid. Die Restdünung nach Wind und Wetter wie am Samstag ist furchtbar ! Die My Julia schaukelt dann wie eine Nußschale.....sonst ein tolles Boot !
> 
> ...


 
Moin Klaus,
da gebe ich dir Recht. Kaptain Gerd hat uns Samstag morgen gefragt, rausfahren oder nicht.....und Sonntag sollte sich da wettertechnisch nicht viel ändern.....#c. Denn da draussen wäre noch Hammer-Restdühnung gewesen.....Egal.. Wir bekommen unsere Anzahlung zurück (Super Gerd!!)....sicherlich waren wir enttäuscht, aber immernoch besser, als bei dem Wetter rausfahren (weil der Eigner sich die Kohle nicht entgehen lassen will....), sich die Seele aus dem Leib ko......und viele laue Flecken zu holen........wir hatten Samstag morgen gesehen, wie die Jan Cux mit unendlich viel Kindern (die sind mit Bussen angekommen...) rausgefahren ist.......meiner Meinung nach garnicht zu verantworten.......aber das kann ich ja nicht beurteilen als Landei.....|rolleyes (Manche haben's halt wohl echt nötig.....#d#d#d)

Ich werde auf jedem Fall wieder mit der Julia rausfahren!!! #h


----------



## Yupii (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@ norge_klaus
wie schon geschrieben, wäre es doch ganz einfach, mir zu sagen, " die Restdünung wird am Sonntag zu stark sein, die Julia liegt dann nicht so gut im Wasser" aber " der Wind lässt nicht nach, wir fahren nicht raus" passst nicht. So hätte ich versucht, auf einem der anderen Schiffe ne Tour zu ergattern.
Aaber besser so, als erst mal 500 km zu fahren und kurzfristig zu erfahren, dass nix geht, obwohl sich der heftige Wind ja schon Tage vorher ankündigte, zumindest in den Wetterportalen, die ich am Freitag morgen anschaute.


----------



## Reppi (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich verkneife mir hier meinen Kommentar, da ich noch zwischen "Blauäugigkeit" (für das Wetter Samstag) und falsche Einschätzung (?) für Sonntag schwancke..
Nichts desto trotz, es bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack.....
Auch wenn das wohl einige "Landeier" anders sehen..|supergri


----------



## Trudelkoenig (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
es ist schon interresant wer welche Meinung zum Wetter auf See hat.Da ich selber seit 36 Jahren und über 10.000 mal auf der Ostsee zum angeln raus war zählt für mich nach wie vor die Sicherheit geht vor!!!
Es gibt außer mir sicher einige Angler die Unfälle an Bord erlebt haben , die auf Grund von starkem Seegang zurückzuführen sind.Von Kopfverletzungen bis Oberschenkelbruch. Das ist keine Angelfahrt wert !!!
Leider sterben jedes Jahr Angler bei Bootsunfällen.
An alle privaten Bootsbesitzer vor dem Auslaufen immer 
im Kopf haben " Die See verzeiht keine Fehler "
und Ihr seid nicht in der Straßenbahn.
Windvorhersage am 15. 10 südl. Ostsee schwach umlfd. später E- Ne 4-5  vom dwd
Bis Samstag Abend vor Ort E-6
Am Sonntag der Wind eingeflaut. 
Am Samstag haben 9 Pers . sich dafür entschieden wieder
abzureisen . 
Jeder hat das recht auf seine eigene Meinung ,bei der Sicherheit hört bei mir der spaß auf.

Einen Schönen Tag 
und immer fröhlich bleiben.
Angeln macht spaß .


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*



Trudelkoenig schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> es ist schon interresant wer welche Meinung zum Wetter auf See hat.Da ich selber seit 36 Jahren und über 10.000 mal auf der Ostsee zum angeln raus war zählt für mich nach wie vor die Sicherheit geht vor!!!
> Es gibt außer mir sicher einige Angler die Unfälle an Bord erlebt haben , die auf Grund von starkem Seegang zurückzuführen sind.Von Kopfverletzungen bis Oberschenkelbruch. Das ist keine Angelfahrt wert !!!
> Leider sterben jedes Jahr Angler bei Bootsunfällen.
> ...


 

......#6.....so und nicht anders, Sicherheit geht immer vor. (Hab keinen Bock drauf die ganze Zeit wie eine "Flipperkugel" hin und her zu fliegen........)


----------



## knutemann (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

@Trudelkoenig
|good:ganz meiner Meinung#6Wie heißt es immer so schön, kein Fisch ist es wert, seine Gesundheit bzw. Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen. 
War zwar ärgerlich, aber nicht zu ändern:c


----------



## Reppi (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Ich sehe es eigentlich genau so; nur der Zeitpunkt der Absage war "etwas Unglücklich"...........
Ich wohne nun auch mein Leben lang an der Küste und nen büschen kenne ich mich mit den Gegenbenheiten (Wind/Wellen)auch aus....... 
Darum würde mich mal interessieren, wie lange die Jan Cux Samstag draussen war ;+;+:r


----------



## Yupii (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

also, als ich im Touristikbüro um 14.48 Uhr am Rechner saß, war sie noch draussen...

Und mit der Sicherheit gibt es gar keine Einwände. Aber mir nur einfach zu sagen, der Wind nimmt nicht ab, ist ja wohl außerst fragwürdig. Vor allem, wenn man gesehen hat, wat für`n geiles Wetter Sonntag war.


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rügen-Crew Oktober 2010*

Och Mensch, das ist ja alles ärgerlich. So lange drauf gewartet und dann sowas. 
Wenn für nächstes Jahr was geplant werden soll auf der Yulia: Bin dabei.#6


----------

